# ***Illuminations Cruises-what they are and how to book one-Find one to share***



## nativetxn

Illuminations cruises are a fun and special way to view the Illuminations fireworks at Epcot.  These cruises are very popular and require some advance planning in order to get a reservation.  

You will tour seven seas lagoon prior to the beginning of Illuminations and be entertained, by your boat's pilot, with Disney trivia and views of the Boardwalk and other resorts, then you anchor beneath a bridge for an unobstructed view of the fireworks.  One of the things we enjoyed the most about our Illuminations cruise was being able to just get off the boat and go to our car without fighting the huge crowd that was leaving Epcot afterwards.

Illuminations cruises are technically called "Specialty Cruises".  There are 3 levels and prices for these cruises and you can read about them  <b>HERE</b>.  

There are only 5 boats available for this activity and they depart either from Boardwalk or Yacht/Beach Club Marina:

<b>Pontoon Boats</b>:  Only 4 pontoon boats are available for this cruise.  The cost is $120 plus 6% tax  for the boat (this includes the pilot).  Each pontoon boat will accommodate up to 10 adults or 12 passengers if some of them are children.  The cost is not determined by the number of passengers, so sharing a cruise is good idea if you want to reduce cost.

<b>The Breathless</b>:  This is a <b>reproduction</b> of a 1930's ChrisCraft Runabout.  It will accommodate a maximum of  7 passengers.  The cost is $175 plus 6% tax.  This boat departs only from the Yacht &Beach Club Marina.  This vessel has more speed than the pontoons.

In addition to the basic cost of the cruise, you should allow a gratuity for the Captain.  We had 4 passengers on our cruise and tipped our Captain $25.  He did a great job and paid special attention to my 6 year old nephew,  my dh says now, that he wishes he had tipped him more, because he just made the whole experience wonderful.  

<b>How to book an Illuminations Cruise</b>:

You need to call 407-939-7529 exactly 90 days before the date you want to reserve.  You can determine when to call by using the DIS's priority seating calculator if you <b>CLICK HERE</b>

Since these cruises are so much in demand, start calling about 6:55 am <b>est</b>.  If you get a recording that they are not open yet, disconnect and immediately hit redial.  If you get the recording thanking you for calling hit #4 right away, as soon as the second recording begins press #2, when the third recording begins press #2.  This will take you to a reservationist, if you have to hold do not disconnect or you go to the bottom of the queue. 

When the reservationist answers <b>do not</b> make small talk, immediately tell him/her that you want to reserve the 8PM specialty cruise for such and such date. <b>Do not</b> ask to reserve an Illuminations cruise or you will waste time hearing that there is no such thing.  After you get your reservation you can talk all you want, but these cruises are very difficult to reserve and seconds count when thousands of people are competing for only 5 boats.  

When the reservationist indicates that you have obtained the reservation, tell him/her that you want to see Illuminations.  He/she will then make arrangements for your cruise to depart the marina about 1/2 hour before Illuminations begins.

You will be told that they cannot guarantee that you will see Illuminations.  They tell you this because, if Illuminations is delayed for any reason, your boat will still return to the marina at the end of your hour.  So far, there have been no known instances where Illuminations was not seen.

If you have flexibility in your WDW itinerary, it is best to try to reserve a cruise for the first night you have available.  That way, if you don't get the reservation, you can try the next day and the next, if necessary.

If you are unable to secure a reservation for an Illuminations cruise, do not give up.  Cancellations happen every day.  Keep calling and trying for that reservation, even when you are in WDW.  I was told by a captain of one of these cruises that his boat has often sat idle because someone cancelled.  You can snag a cancellation.  I know, because I was lucky enough to get a cancelled cruise only 6 weeks before our trip last year.

You can also sometimes find someone who has a reservation already and is willing to share the space and cost of his cruise with you.  The <b>Illuminations Cruise Central</b> posts on the Theme Parks board are there to help people match up for these cruises.  There is an Illuminations Cruise Central for each month, beginning 3 months ahead of time.


Good luck getting a reservation for an Illuminations Cruise, I hope this information is helpful to you.

Katholyn


----------



## dmermod

I want to try and get a Illumination cruise, but I'm past the 90 day mark.  Should I just forget it, or will they entertain my ressie request.

Any help will do 

Thanks in advance
Denis


----------



## nativetxn

I would go ahead and try for a reservation.  Cancellations are common, so you might be able to land one.  Just keep calling.  I was able to reserve a cruise last year, only about 6 weeks out.  So I know it's possible.

Katholyn


----------



## dmermod

Thanks nativetxn - I'll start calling tonight.

That's the last thing I need to plan for our anniversary trip.  Got a lot of help from the other boards.

Thanks again !!
Denis


----------



## minniepumpernickel

We don't have time to do this, on my upcoming trip, I wish we did! Sounds so romantic! A great thing for couples to do!


----------



## curtessey

We'll be in WDW Feb 6, checking out Feb 13, 2003 and the 90 days out is quickly approaching. We'd like to reserve a cruise, but I'm wondering if they do Illuminations every night or just weekends? I've looked at disneyworld.com and can't find confirmation that far out. Anyone here know? Altho the cruise would be fun, I'd really like to enjoy the show also.'

Thanks for your help.

Mary


----------



## nativetxn

They have Illuminations every night at Epcot.  Unlike Tapestry of Dreams, Illuminations is rarely cancelled.  Even if it rains Illuminations goes on as scheduled 

You're going to love Illuminations and the Illuminations cruise is just so <b>magical</b>.  Good luck getting that reservation.

Katholyn


----------



## curtessey

Thanks for the info Katholyn, I will definitely be getting up early to call in next week.

Thanks again, I will let you know if I'm successful!

Mary


----------



## williejs

Greetings.  My boyfriend and I will be at WDW on March 4th, 5th, 6th, 9th, and 10th and would love to do an Illuminations Specialty Cruise, however I did not plan far enough in advance to make this possible.  

We are both in our mid-40's.  We would not be a pest or problem.  Other than a few "oohhhs and aahhhhs" you wouldn't hear a peep from us.  We'd come with cash and big smiles.  Could you share a place on your boat with two midwest folks, who just want to do something "special" and away from the crowds?  

Thanks for considering us.


----------



## nativetxn

Hi williejs, welcome to the DIS, I'm very glad you found us.

You might have more luck finding a March cruise to share if you post your request to <b>THIS THREAD</b>

Good luck finding a cruise to share.

Katholyn


----------



## Nink

There are 6 of us going for New Year's this year. 

I need help with the following:

1. Is it possible to book a boat for New Year's Eve?

2. Are there late cruises for midnight as compared to the 9 pm show?

3. When should I call for reservations?

This would be especially nice since two of the people going have never been before.

Thanks.


----------



## nativetxn

It is my understanding that you can book a cruise for New Year's Eve.  I used our handy little priority seating calculator to learn that you need to call on October 2, 2003 in order to reserve an Illuminations Cruise on 12/31/03.

Usually the cruises stop running about 10pm but they may have additional specialty cruises for midnight on New Years Eve.  You should call and ask about this.

Good luck getting that reservation and let us know what you find out about any midnight boats.

Katholyn


----------



## tonig2

Hi 

I am looking to share an Illuminations cruise on the 27th august there will only 2.

I thought it would be a really special thing to do the as me and my fiance are getting married the following day

PM if anyone has space 

Thank you
Toni


----------



## LIMOGE7

do it .  It is worth it and you will love it.


----------



## FutureAshleyDukes

NativeTxn - just wanted to thank you for the post. I was able to book a specialty cruise for my honeymoon.


----------



## Paulie&andie

We have a Wishes Fireworks cruise scheduled on May 28.  We are looking for someone who has an illuminations cruise on the 24, 25, or the 27th of May and would like to also see the Wishes Fireworks.  We would be willing to share our boat if you share yours.  There is only two of us and we are only looking to a another couple.


----------



## lcjones70

I GOT IT!!!!    The Breathless Illuminations Cruise  a 1930 mahogany reproduction Chris Craft run-about boat.    

There is a seven guest maximum. We are four adult females and 1 adult male. We have space for *2* more people to share. The cost of the cruise, plus 6.5% tax, is $190.89, divided by 7 = $27.27 per person + tip. 

You must be at the Yacht Beach Marina by 8:30 p.m. and food and/or drink is not permitted on this boat.

Please e-mail me at lcjones70@my.tupperware.com if you are interested in joining us!    

Thanks
Laurel


----------



## karma3939

Hi... if there are just two of us, can we book a cruise?  I have been reading some things that say you need a minimum of four people.  I have no problem sharing the boat at all, but it might be difficult to plan that out this far in advance.  We are going in November (2005).  Thanks!


----------



## wallyb

We did this on our last trip.

It was a dampish coldish night...we had to run to make it there on time...
and it was still the BEST thing!

Way cool.


----------



## tinkamom

Does anyone have an Illumination cruise booked for the begining of May that they want to share?


----------



## tifandjim

We also might be interested in sharing one if anyone has one for next week...


----------



## trdgrl

If anyone has a cruise booked between May 18 - May 23th, we'd be really interesting in sharing.


----------



## bgmvp

September 8 or 9, 2006: Two adult married couples would like to share the cost of an illuminations cruise.
duffer (@) insightbb (dot) com


----------



## kimis

I have a question.  Does the illuminations show over after the park is closed?  If so how do you get back to POR?  Thank you.  I am looking for something romantic for our 31 wedding anniversary.  Thank you!


----------



## bgmvp

kimis said:
			
		

> I have a question.  Does the illuminations show over after the park is closed?  If so how do you get back to POR?  Thank you.  I am looking for something romantic for our 31 wedding anniversary.  Thank you!



The attractions are closed except for a few souvenir shops and snack places. Transportation runs until midnight I think.

But don't be in rush to leave, find a place to sit down and watch the crowd because there are huge lines for WDW transportation.  And after the initial rush of people leaving it's nice just to sit and enjoy the evening.

Happy Anniversary, we're doing our 38th anniversary at WDW in September! 

PS: still looking to share a cruise as posted before


----------



## kimis

Congratulations!


----------



## roxinsox1966

hey, i just posted a share a cruise for illuminations...the only date i was able to  get was mar 4.  we are a group of 5 from alaska. roxinsox1966@hotmail.com


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Hi All,

Illuminations is not on Seven Seas Lagoon. Illuninations is in Epcot not the Magic Kingdom. Hoping nobody has booked a private/specialty cruise on the wrong body of water....


----------



## cobird2

I've always wondered about them.
Thanks for the info. It's something to do next trip.
Pat


----------



## me15

If anyone has a wishes cruise booked for Saturday march 31st or sunday april 1st and has 2 spots open I would love to be able to jump on your cruise. Just let me know how much and what time i will need to be there. Keeping my fingers crossed =)


----------



## Vic Romano

Very helpful, thanks! Always wondered how to do this. A bit pricy, but I'm sure it's worth it!


----------



## rlsrlj

We will be there March 16-18 '07...if anyone is intersted in sharing the cruise with 2 others...please let me know...thanks!
rlsrlj@aol.com

Richard


----------



## disneycake

I posted this in the other section for cruises, but figured in case people only read in this board I was wondering if anyone has an Illuminations or Wishes cruise they would be willing to share with 2 adults for May 13, 14, or 15??  If you do please PM me and I'll try to get back to you right away.

Thanks!!1


----------



## momsoftwins

hi i have the wishes cruise booked for 4-25-07 (wednesday) and have 5 openings. it is myself and my twin daughters (almost 4 yrsold)  if any one is interested please PM me or email me at missbehavin2121@yahoo.com
thanks all
kerri
ps i know its not an illuminations cruise but i thought it wouldnt hurt to chech in here too


----------



## beary62

Would love to share an Illuminations cruise on 9/13/07??? It would be me and DH. Let me know. THanks


----------



## chriskre

I just returned from a nice relaxing stay at Wilderness Lodge and we did a little boat thing on our own.  We took the water taxi that goes from Wilderness Lodge to Contemporary and then to the campground and stayed on it from about 8:45 til 9:15.  We got a great seat to see the fireworks from Magic Kingdom and saw it all from the lagoon.  Didn't have to pay for the cruise either.  I'm sure this can probably be done near the Epcot resorts too to see the show from closer to Epcot although I haven't tried it yet.  That's for next trip.    Just thought I'd add my 2 cents.  Christine


----------



## kdsjjb

The only link that will work for me is the June link.  None of the others will open.  Is this my computer, or are the links not routed correctly?  Please help, I would love to share a cruise when we go in Sept.

Thank you so much.


----------



## beary62

I am happy and sad to say we have already found somone to share with. GOod lukc to you!


----------



## englishrose47

Looking way ahead Cruise sounds great Going Feb 2008 and may be solo would love to get in on one Any Febbers??


----------



## snowdrift7

My husband and I will be celebrating our 25th anniversary and are treating ourselves to two cruises: Illuminations on Sept 9 and Wishes on Sept 11th . 

If anyone would like to join us on one or both of these cruises, please PM me. 

cynthia
____________________

May 1995 OKW; June 1996: OKW; Jan 1997: OKW; Oct 1997 - OKW; June 1998 - OKW; Aug 1999 - Keystone; Aug 2000 - Keystone; June 2001 - OKW; June 2002 - OKW; June 2003 - OKW; June 2004 - OKW; June 2005 - OKW; June 2006 - OKW; May 2007 - OKW; Sept 2007 - BWV


----------



## Lizzybear

I have a Wishes cruise with music booked for 26th September and have one place left. I thought i'd offer it up to any solo travellers who might be interested  Cost is $32.50 including a tip for the captain, PM me if interested!


----------



## englishrose47

What time do they leave ? I'm wondering to know for Supper ADRS. Then in Feb I'll belooking fora spot on acruise!


----------



## billwendy

Hi - Does anyone have any room on board for 2 quiet adults for September 10, 2007???? Thanks so much, wendy


----------



## billwendy

hi - i was wondering if anyone had space for 7 calm adults any of these nights on an epcot or magic kingdom lagoon cruise?????

thanks so much, wendy


----------



## mushumadness

hiya

I am looking to see if anybody has room in january, we get married on the 28th and would love a cruise


----------



## jklms

We booked the Wishes Cruise for November 1, planning on another family going with us, but they cannot make it, so we have lots of room for others to join us. It is just DH and me so far!


----------



## TSWJan78

The September link is not working so I thought I would post here.. I have room for 2 for Illuminations on 9/5.  Let me know if you are intrested.

Tara


----------



## englishrose47

Anyone got a spot for Feb 8th for 1?


----------



## Donald is #1

Anyone have room for Oct 11-14?


----------



## stingray65

Hi, 
Anyone have room for 2 seniors Nov3-Nov9 for a wishes cruise?


----------



## Tikihula

Hi all.  The first post about Illuminations Cruises is very outdated and the links have also not been kept current.  There is a very active list of available cruises, and people looking to share cruises, on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies forum of the DIS Boards.  You might have better luck posting your cruise information there.  The cost of the Illuminations Cruise pontoon boat is currently $275 (includes tax) plus a tip for the driver.  I'm not sure about the other boats, but there are several posts about it on the other forum.


----------



## odhrty

We have room for 2 nice people on Breathless II for Halloween night.  My family of 4 have which includes a 9 and 10 year have it rented that night.  Cost would be split per person.  Total cost is $275 + captains tip


----------



## kdsjjb

DW and I are looking for two spots on an Illuminations cruise for Thursday September 13th.

We have done a Wishes cruise before, and would love to try the Illuminations.

I hate to be so date specific, but the 13th is the only night that will work for our schedule.

I'm sure it's a long shot but if anyone has any room, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## YodasMom

If anyone has space for an extra person, I would love to take this cruise. I'm available to do it anywhere from Oct 1-5, 2007.


----------



## RBuchina

I have spots available for an Illuminations Cruise on November 11.  Boat leaves from the Beach Club around 8:30.  PM me if interested in joining us.  

Ray


----------



## expatinvallarta

TSWJan78
Do you still have the 2 spaces for 9/5?


----------



## expatinvallarta

Do you still have the 2 spaces for 9/5?


----------



## OnceUponADream07

We are three (3) adults looking to share an Illuminations Cruise on Nov. 29th.  We are doing the Candle Light Processional - anyone know if  that gives us enough time to get to the boat dock?  Hope we can find a spot.  Thanks.


----------



## Donald is #1

Still looking for either a wishes (or hallowishes) cruise with sound or an illuminations cruise for 3 adults for any night from 10/11-10/14.


----------



## Gens925

Hello, my husband and I just decided a few days ago to head to Disney for our anniversary.  I just learned about the cruises and this forum.  Does anyone have a booking that we could jump in on with you and share in the cost?


----------



## ErickaJo

We'll be honeymooning from the 9th to the 13th of October.  I'd love to split the price with another group.


----------



## smithhefler

We now have space for only 3 more people to join us on our Wishes Birthday Cruise on 11/14/07. Price will be determined by the number of people actually splitting costs - but the total cost is $300. The boat will have the piped in audio and decorated for the celebrations. We are
supposed to meet at the Wilderness Lodge Marina at 7:15 with the boat
departing at 7:30. At this time I have 7 adults on the boat and would
love to add your family or families. If interested please respond to this thread or email me at smithhefler@hughes.net  Thank you so much and have a magical day!!
Dawn
30 days and counting!!!


----------



## Spork

Hey we are going for our honeymoon the (oct) 22-28  if there is anything avail that would be great we will have our 6 month old 26-28


----------



## shani1243

curtessey said:


> We'll be in WDW Feb 6, checking out Feb 13, 2003 and the 90 days out is quickly approaching. We'd like to reserve a cruise, but I'm wondering if they do Illuminations every night or just weekends? I've looked at disneyworld.com and can't find confirmation that far out. Anyone here know? Altho the cruise would be fun, I'd really like to enjoy the show also.'
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Mary



Hubby and I will be there from the 4th to 9th,   want to share?


----------



## DisneyLover75

I know we'd like to do it when we go in December. I just think I found out about it way too late to be able to get in on this. 

We wanted to take advantage of all this good stuff, since this trip is without my kids! 

But we'd have to share to justify the cost, and it's probably too late in the game. I'd sure love to hear about this though!


----------



## CountyMounty

Disnelover75 it may not be too late you can always call and ask.  I also read that if you really want a cruise but couldn't get one booked you should try again early in the morning each day while you are there as they sometimes have a last minute cancelation, good luck.


----------



## TagsMissy

Anybody have room for 2 adults the first week of September??


----------



## MinnieMom

I have a Breathless cruise booked to surprise DH for our 10th anniversary on 9/17 for Illuminations.  The Breathless can accomodate 6 passengers, so we have room for 4 more.  

Total is $293 with tax, but we will also have to add Captain's tip to it, so probably a total of about $348 or $58 per person.  

Send me a PM if you are interested!


----------



## Miky7

Hello! If there is anyone who would like to share a cruise or has room for 2 on one they already have booked for 9/15, please let me know! It would be a nice surprise for my Boyfriend. I can't justify the expense of the rental for just the 2 of us so figured I'd throw it out there and see if I get any takers!

Thanks!!
Michelle


----------



## coaster32

I would love to split the cost of booking the breathless for sept 20,21, or 22.  Me and my fiancee will be there and her birthday is the 22nd, but any of the 3 nights would work!

message me if you might have a rezzy or be interested!

we are 37/40 if that matters....


----------



## Hmom

We have room for 1 more person to join our cruise from the Grand Floridian docks to see Wishes from the MK.  Cost is $31.95 per person.  This is a birthday cruise for our 5 year old son  .  You would be welcome to join us in some birthday cake!

Please PM if interested  

Have a great day!


----------



## Donald is #1

If anyone has room for 4 more on an Illuminations cruise for 11/10 please let me know.  Our group is 2 adults and 2 kids (10 & 11).  If you have room, I will gladly split the costs.


----------



## magicmat

We will be in Orlando between 7th and 15th November, and would LOVE to join a cruise booking. We are 2 adults, Samantha 23 and Matthew 31 from the UK and would be great company!  PLEASE get in touch if you have any space! Thanks

Matthew


----------



## karentan

we're in orlando from 9th to 24th november, and would love to join a wishes/illuminations cruise if anyone's got space!! there's only 2 of us, me (karen), 28, and hubby (gary), 27
if anyone's got space and wants to share, please PM me!


----------



## YoMickey

We have one booked for the 23rd of November. PM if you're interested.

ME, Wife, 3 kids and a bottle of champagne, celebrating our 14th wedding anniversary.


----------



## lucky120608

i know its kind of last minute, but anybody got room for monday, december 8 for 2 adults?


----------



## wags27

Dec 6th to Dec 12th.  We are getting married on Dec 5th and are spending the first half of our honeymoon in Disney.  

lucky120608  we should meet up at some point compare notes on how our weddings went.


----------



## snowdrift7

We've reserved an Illuminations Cruise for May 14th. We're looking for some fellow DIS-ers to join us. We love this cruise and each time we go, we share it with great folks we've met on DIS. 

If anyone's interested in joining us, let me know. If you've never been and you love fireworks, then you really shouldn't miss it. If you've been before, well then you know what a memorable experience it is.


----------



## Carrieannew

snowdrift7 said:


> We've reserved an Illuminations Cruise for May 14th. We're looking for some fellow DIS-ers to join us. We love this cruise and each time we go, we share it with great folks we've met on DIS.
> 
> If anyone's interested in joining us, let me know. If you've never been and you love fireworks, then you really shouldn't miss it. If you've been before, well then you know what a memorable experience it is.



Hey Snow! Going to send you a PM later. I am interested


----------



## katman2540

Anyone interested in sharing a cruise with my wife and myself? We will be there jun 28 to jul 5 fo our first anniversary.


----------



## Tbelle1976

I know it's a little early, but DH and I will be at WDW from Sept 26-Oct 1 and wanted to see if anyone would be interested in sharing a cruise? We are leaving for home on Oct 1 so we could not do it that night, and we are traveling w/o our kids this time so we would prefer no kids on the cruise we do. If anyone is interested please PM me so that we can work on dates that would be good.


----------



## Princessclab

We are interested in sharing a cruise with others too!  We will be there in August, 2009.  I will be with my niece; she is an adult.
We are open any night.
Looking forward to going back to the parks!

Let me know if anyone is interested.
Caron


----------



## Costumesaremylife

There used to be threads for cruise shares each month. I can't find them anymore. Does anyone know where they went?  I tried searching and couldn't find a thing.


----------



## PictureJumpr

It's on the Theme Parks Attractions board in the Theme Parks Community sub-board, it's a sticky.


----------



## tlcrnicu

Hello and thank you for your info...
Do you need theme park admission tickets to Epcot to be able to "do" the cruise?  I plan on trying to get a resie for our trip in Sept.  If I do, I would probably post the extra seats (there are only 2 of us) for others to enjoy.  Which boat do you recommend more?  The ChrisCraft sounds fun, but if you're parked for part of the time is it worth it?  What is the etiquette after posting?  Do you just "hook up" at the dock?  (Sounds like a bad blind date, doesn't it?)  What is a fair amount to ask for a share?  I know, I know,  lots of questions.............
Thank you all for reading and hopefully responding to this post!


----------



## PictureJumpr

You do not need admission to Epcot to do the cruise.  The boats depart from the marina at a hotel outside the park gates (usually the Yacht Club) and will enter the park boundary through a channel and park under a bridge.  It is not possible for you to disembark the boat inside the park, so they do not require admission.  The boat will return your party to the marina after the show.

There are only a couple of boat types available for this cruise.  They are all driven by a Disney captain, the cost of which is included in the cruise cost.  Most of the time you will be on a pontoon boat which will seat up to ten people.  You can also reserve the Breathless for this, which is the ChrisCraft boat, and seats up to six.  If you are using the Breathless and have all six people participating, then the per-person cost is a little over $49 not including gratuity (total boat cost comes to a little under $300 with tax).  The pontoon boats, since they will hold more people, come out to $29-34 per person including tax but not including gratuity, assuming all ten seats are used.

When I book one with extra space, I generally divide the cost including standard gratuity by ten, and ask those joining us to contribute that amount per person.  For example, I have a wishes cruise to share on April 25, total cost including standard gratuity is $400, so I put it out at $40 a head.

Generally, I 'talk' to our fellow cruisers in the weeks leading up to the trip via e-mail, and we meet at the dock on the night of the cruise.  When you book your reservation, Disney will give you the appropriate marina telephone number and ask that you call at 14 days out to confirm pickup date and time, and after I make that call I send an e-mail to fellow cruisers to give them the confirmed information and my last name so the marina personnel can help them find the right boat if they have trouble locating us.


----------



## tlcrnicu

Thank you, thank you, thank you, for the very fast and informative answer to my questions!  I will keep my fingers crossed that I get a boat or am able to join a fellow dis board member on theirs!  tlcrnicu


----------



## PIGLET11

hi what up


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

PIGLET11 said:


> hi what up



lucky you to be leaving in five days!


----------



## Disneysince1993

We have been going to Disney for 20 years and this is the first I have heard of this being available.  Wow!! I just joined and already I have great info to run with.  Thanks.


----------



## Donald is #1

Disneysince1993 said:


> We have been going to Disney for 20 years and this is the first I have heard of this being available.  Wow!! I just joined and already I have great info to run with.  Thanks.



Welcome to the DISBoards!


----------



## kathylovesmatt

We'll be visiting Disney 10/17 - 10/25.  Thought it might be nice to surprise my husband with an illuminations cruise.  Anyone cruisng any of those nights that we might share?  We'd be willing to split cost.  We're in our 50's and will be celebrating our 6th anniversary on 10/19/09.


----------



## cindy_in_california

amazing!


----------



## eeyoregon

Hi.  I am part of an Illuminations cruise share for *October 6*.  We have one single seat left for any solo that is interested.  The cost will be split among the participants. The boat holds 10 and costs $319.50 + tip.

If you would like to join us, send a PM to *Disneyg1rl* and let her know.


----------



## honeydiane1953

I took a  one day cruise   just far enough to be in international waters so folks could gamble.  I hated it  so as for me I don't think I would like to cruise.  I am going to WDW for the second time this yr. in Oct.    How much do these cruises run?    I am guessing cheaper than staying for 8 days in the world.  But I really don't know. Anyone gotta guess.


----------



## eeyoregon

honeydiane1953 said:


> I took a  one day cruise   just far enough to be in international waters so folks could gamble.  I hated it  so as for me I don't think I would like to cruise.  I am going to WDW for the second time this yr. in Oct.    How much do these cruises run?    I am guessing cheaper than staying for 8 days in the world.  But I really don't know. Anyone gotta guess.



For the regular pontoon type boats the cost is around $300.  The pontoons hold 10 people which makes the per person cost $30 plus tip.  The cruise is just a few hours long and is either a Wishes or an Illuminations cruise.

gina


----------



## BELLE1109

2 adults would like to share cruises for either Wishes or Illuminations Nov 5-9, 2009.

thanks!


----------



## babybaja2

What is the main difference with the Wishes or Illuminations cruises? Other than which show you are seeing.. lol..  
I heard that the Wishes cruises pipe in the music from the show, is that true, and does Illuminations do the same?
Is there a difference in the boats used?  If so, which is more romantic?
Can you bring your own picnic basket/wine?
Anything else I should know?


----------



## babybaja2

OK, so I booked a cruise for the 15th of Nov.   So now looking for anyone else that would like to join us... still have room for 3 people


----------



## KSGUY

Great info


----------



## hellotoyou

I agree -- very informative!!


----------



## jjameson

Planning on booking, fingers crossed, an Illuminations cruise for June 18th, 2010. There are only 2 of us, both adults, so if anyone would like to share and split cost, just let me know. The pontoon boats hold 10 people and cost around $300.

Thanks,
Amy
atriphan@hotmail.com or PM me.


----------



## ascardino

My DH and I would like to share either Wishes or Illuminations cruise for a night between 2/25 and 2/28.

Please pm me if you are interested.


----------



## snowdrift7

Hi, 

We've reserved a cruise for Friday, May 14th  and have 2 spaces left. We'd love to have some other folks join us. There is a couple who is celebrating their 8th anniversary; a mom and her 18 year old son celebrating his high school graduation, and four in my family- ages 58, 55, 22 and 21. We're just celebrating being at Disney  

It's a fun group of people who have met here on DIS. Each year we find wonderful people on this board to join our cruises. If you're interested, please PM me!

Hope you can join us for the best fireworks cruise at Disney!

best,


----------



## snowdrift7

Hi - just wanted to extend another invite to people on this board. We have reserved an Illuminations cruise for Friday, May 14th. We still have room for 2 more and would love to have you join us. - if interested, please PM me.

have a great vacation!


----------



## Imagineer5

sorry nevermind


----------



## ronacele@earthlink.n

babybaja2 said:


> OK, so I booked a cruise for the 15th of Nov.   So now looking for anyone else that would like to join us... still have room for 3 people


YES!  If you stil have room I am a single person (lady) who would love to do the illuminations cruise with you all.  My name is Rona; I'll be staying at the BLT from Nov 9 til the 17.


----------



## ronacele@earthlink.n

Hi

I'll be at the World from Nov 9 to the 16 and would like to find a group that has room for one more.  I'm busy on the 15th but haven't made any other plans yet.  Keep me in mind!

Thanks


----------



## Emm

The title says it all.  I am posting on the off chance that someone who has reserved a cruise (for either Illuminations or the MK Fireworks) would like two more passengers to defray the costs.   I know it is short notice, but sometimes people cancel.

We are a couple in our fifties. 

Thanks.


----------



## Barbjwt

What are my chances of getting an Illuminations cruise around the holiday?
Has anyone done it?


----------



## lynn_s

Nevermind. saw the dates were not for this year 

Dumb question - I thought these could only be booked 90 days in advance? (according to post #1) - How'd you get November already?


----------



## joecavalier

My girlfriend and i are looking to share ANY cruise on May 19th, 20th, 21st or 22nd. The 22nd is her birthday (and our 8 month anniversary ) and it would be great to go that evening, but any day is okay. Illuminations, Wishes or both i dont care... I just want to go on a boat and see some fireworks 

This is her first trip to Disney and i havent been since i was 8 yrs old, so we are trying to make this as magical as possible... without spending TOO much.

PM me or email jrice.video@gmail.com.. THANKS!!


----------



## hannahsmomtoo

Looking to share illuminations cruise on 6/7...   There are two of us...  Thanks !!!!


----------



## WeRblam

Looking to share Illuminations cruise or pantoon boat - two adults (late 40's), August 18-22.   You can contact me at lmctravel@comcast.net


----------



## Farmersue

My husband and I will in Disney from the 15th -19th of November. Please let me know. Sue   farmersue38@yahoo.com


----------



## mojo55000

Thank you!!


----------



## FaithTrustPixieDust*

It's a long shot, but i'll try it!
There are 6 of us in Disney between July 31st and August 11th (with the exception of the 5th) if anyone has space for us? We'd bring cash of course to cover our share  The youngest is 12 and she's seen the show easily 50 times so she wouldn't make much noise 
Thanks! And if anyone wants to contact me, just quote this or private message (won't let me post my email until i've done 10 posts!)  x


----------



## Donald is #1

Does anyone have room for myself and my thirteen year old nephew for any night from 8/16 through 8/22?


----------



## ShefGator

My wife and I will be at WDW for our 20th anniversary.  I tried to book a specialty cruise for the evening of Saturday, Sept 11, but was told there are none available.

Does anyone have 2 available spots for that evening?

Thanks.


----------



## Tink827

This sound amazing i would love to do that when i go to the world with my fiancé in November.  Does anyone know how i could book a small boat? Times?boat type? How do i ask if i cant say i want it for illumination? 

Tink
Walt Disney World in 74 Days!


----------



## csharpwv

I have posted this in the other Cruise-Share post as well - but I wanted to post it here too. 

DW and I have booked an Illuminations Cruise for December 2nd - (Thursday - first week of December) We would like to share with others!

There are only the two of us right now - a couple of 20 something Disney nuts!

So, if you are going to be in the 'World' at that time - and would like to share a cruise - please just let us know!

Thanks!


----------



## snowdrift7

ShefGator said:


> My wife and I will be at WDW for our 20th anniversary.  I tried to book a specialty cruise for the evening of Saturday, Sept 11, but was told there are none available.
> 
> Does anyone have 2 available spots for that evening?
> 
> Thanks.



Won't be there this year but back in 2007 we celebrated our 25th anniversary (also Sept 11th) at WDW and booked a Wishes cruise. Unfortunately it was a stormy week & they cancelled our cruise just before we were to get onboard. Of course, the beauty of being in Disney is that you can always improvise and have a romantic time. As for the cruise, if you don't have luck on these boards, then call the marinas when you arrive. They will know if there are any boats with additional spots; they're really helpful.

Have a wonderful anniversary - not a more magical place to celebrate such a special day.

best
Cyn


----------



## rstout

We will be at WDW from Dec 5-10. It's our 25th anniversary and we have reserved the Grand One yahat to go on a fireworks cruise on December 7 from 8:30-10:00.  There are currently only six of us.  The yahat holds up to 15 people. We'd like to have some other people join us, but don't quite know how to begin inviting people. 

If you think you would like to go on the fireworks cruise and help us celebrate, please contact me and we can talk about the details.

Thanks,
Ross Stout and Dan Craig

P.S. There is a good possiblity that a Disney Imagaineer we met in March may be joining us!


----------



## Jetsong

Looking for space for 3 adults for illuminations cruise anytime Oct 3 - Oct 8..hope somebody can squeeze us in


----------



## bcvmargs

I see these boats all the time i didn't know they were so reasonable...


----------



## twade98

I was fortunate to catch a cancellation for an Illuminations Cruise for September 21st just weeks before leaving!  I have a family of five, so there are five spots still open.  If anyone is interested in sharing let me know.


----------



## friends with mickey

We will be at WDW on Nov. 3rd and are hoping to hop on board an Illimunations viewing cruise. We are four fun loving adults and have never seen Illuminations from a boat. If you have the space that night and would like to share the cost, please let me know. Thanks in advance.
Mike


----------



## lynn46356

Our family will be together at WDW 12-2--12-6 and would love to share a Cruise with someone.  We are a family of four adults and a 12 year old son.  This is our first trip back to WDW since our youngest was 3 and I'm trying to contain myself.    Waiting patiently  for December!  Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## garpts

Married couple, looking for Illuminations options during that period...


----------



## happybratpack

Hi Everyone 

I'm going to be at the World solo from December 5-10th and would love to join up for a cruise (any kind!).  Actually I'm doing MVMCP the 5th and leaving the 10th, so I guess really the 6th-9th.

Would love to meet up!


----------



## sjs314

There is another active thread for Illumination Cruises in case anyone did not know, you might want to post there too 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2069267


----------



## csharpwv

lynn46356 said:


> Our family will be together at WDW 12-2--12-6 and would love to share a Cruise with someone.  We are a family of four adults and a 12 year old son.  This is our first trip back to WDW since our youngest was 3 and I'm trying to contain myself.    Waiting patiently  for December!  Thanks!!!!!!!!




We have an Illuminations cruise booked for the night of December 2nd - 

So if you are still looking - PLEASE let us know! Right now it's just DW and I - so we would like to find someone to share it with!


----------



## lynn46356

csharpwv, I sent you a PM regarding the Illuminations Cruise!!!!!


----------



## rondesj

Is the ninety days still a good number for resvations?  And does it matter what time of year, is it more or less equal?


----------



## CruiseBoundnKY

Anyone have an opening for 2 the night of December 6th?

Thanks!


----------



## bclplyr

I posted this on the other thread but hope it will get some attention here 

We have room for 4 on our Nov. 10 (Wednesday) cruise.  We'd love to have a full boat to bring down the cost for all.  So far we have three couples, no kids.


----------



## Scampi

Good advice.  I'm going to try that on our next trip.
Thanks


----------



## bclplyr

We still have room for up to 4 for our *Wed., Nov. 10th* Illuminations cruise!


----------



## PandaCitten

Introducing my boyfriend to the madness of the mouse for our anniversary & would love to share an *Illuminations* cruise with someone, preferably Sunday December the 5th, but can work the 3rd or 4th if needed. PM me if you have room! There's just the 2 of us.


----------



## csharpwv

PandaCitten said:


> Introducing my boyfriend to the madness of the mouse for our anniversary & would love to share an *Illuminations* cruise with someone, preferably Sunday December the 5th, but can work the 3rd or 4th if needed. PM me if you have room! There's just the 2 of us.



OOOHHHH OHHH - Pick our boat!!! Pick our boat!!!!!!!!! 

We have an Illuminations cruise booked for the December 3rd.

It started out with just my wife and I - and then I found a family of five on here - so right now we have space left for three - but the two of you would do nicely! 

I will PM you as well!


----------



## HeatherBean

DH and I would love to join some couples or a group for the Illuminations Cruise on 1/24/11.  We'll be celebrating our 9 month (yes month, and they said it wouldn't last ) anniversary that day   I feel like we got married late in life (me 35  DH 46), so to make up for lost time, I think we need to celebrate quarterly


----------



## PandaCitten

csharpwv said:


> OOOHHHH OHHH - Pick our boat!!! Pick our boat!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We have an Illuminations cruise booked for the December 3rd.
> 
> It started out with just my wife and I - and then I found a family of five on here - so right now we have space left for three - but the two of you would do nicely!
> 
> I will PM you as well!



Yes, yes PLEASE yes!!! Sorry, I cannot reply to PMs yet since I only have 2 posts on here, you can email me at PandaCitten@ gmail.com with details like when/where we leave from & how I can pay you for our share.  THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! WHEE!!!


----------



## Carolynsteve

Have room for up to 5 to share our boat.  I want to split the cost in half.


----------



## dbouv

I just booked a cruise for Saturday 12/11 for Illuminations. We are looking to share with others to lower the cost.

I have a party of four (two adult and two boys kids (5,7)).

If you are interested, please e-mail me at dbouv @ doctorstuff . com (without the extra spaces).


----------



## dottybean

Hi,

We would love to share an illuminations cruise on either 11th, 12th or 13th march 2011. I only just discovered the cruise and we are too late to book our own. If anyone has space for 2 adults and 2 teens we would love to split the cost with you.


----------



## Kudrah

We have a boat already reserved for February 20th. We are a party of 5 and will be celebrating my DD's 5th birthday. Might have a cake from the Yacht Club, still up in the air on that one!

We have space for 5 more and would love another group to join us and split the cost!


----------



## thedish

If anyone has a boat they want to share April 1-8th please pm me. We have 2adults and 2 boys.

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa75

Changed trip dates, canceled cruise.


----------



## smeliot

There will be four of us (two couples) arriving October 9, leaving the 16th ...

Thanks!


----------



## Catira

We will be traveling 10/22-10/29 and if anyone is thinking of booking a cruise please send me a PM since I would like to share one. We are 3 adults and one child as of now.


----------



## kellyman

What date in may did you have the reservation?


----------



## snowdrift7

Hi,

We've reserved an Illuminations Cruise for Tuesday, May 17th. We are 4 adults (DH, me, DS23 and DS's GF22). We have room for 6 more and have been lucky to share cruises with great DISers in the past. If you're interested in joining us, PM me.


----------



## Owishingonastar

Do you have to fill the boat? Or could it just be a family or couple renting it?


----------



## snowdrift7

Owishingonastar said:


> Do you have to fill the boat? Or could it just be a family or couple renting it?



You can have as few people as you want. Any # up to 10. The reason people share is to help offset the cost of the cruise. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Owishingonastar

snowdrift7 said:


> You can have as few people as you want. Any # up to 10. The reason people share is to help offset the cost of the cruise.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thank you very much


----------



## NickNElliesMom

How far in advance can you schedule a cruise?  I am visiting WDW August 21-28, and would love to share a cruise with somebody.


----------



## diskids2

I ahve a quick question...how far out can you book the cruises and how difficulty is it to get the cruise for a holiday, like July 4th.  I'm not interested this year....uber planning ahead for next.


----------



## snowdrift7

Hi - We have 2 spots open on an Illuminations Cruise on Tuesday, May 17th. We are a group of 8 DISers (all adults). If you're interested in joining us, PM me.


----------



## Pepperldy

My DH and I have booked an Illuminations Cruise for Sunday, May 22.  We have room for 8 more, so please let me know if you are interested.  Thanks!


----------



## llaxton

Pepperldy said:


> My DH and I have booked an Illuminations Cruise for Sunday, May 22.  We have room for 8 more, so please let me know if you are interested.  Thanks!



Do you still have space we are a party of 6 4 adults 2 kids (4 &10) please PM me if interested.


----------



## Pepperldy

We have room for 2 more on an Illuminations Cruise on May 22.  Please let me know if you are interested.  Thanks!


----------



## bfanelli4

Is this only a group thing or could couples do it?  If so, is the pricing different?


----------



## Catira

bfanelli4 said:


> Is this only a group thing or could couples do it?  If so, is the pricing different?



Hi the cruise is for up to 10 people. Due to the cost most people share the cruise. But you could do it as a couple if you wanted the cruise just for yourselves. Below is more information.

"MAGIC KINGDOM WISHES CRUISE (BASIC) 
21' Tracker Pontoon 

Price: $292.88, tax included for up to 8 guests. Price includes pontoon boat, driver, water, soda and bagged snacks -Guests may order Private Dining to be delivered to the cruise. The sound from the fireworks show is not provided on the boat.. 



Magic Kingdom Wishes Fireworks Cruise Photos

MAGIC KINGDOM WISHES CRUISE (PREMIUM) 
25' Tracker Pontoon 

Price: $346.13, tax included for up to 10 guests. Price includes pontoon boat, driver, water, soda, bagged snacks and and audio feed of the fireworks music -Guests may order Private Dining to be delivered to the cruise. The sound from the fireworks show is provided on the boat.


----------



## julie1218

if anyone has any spots open, we will be there may 18-25.  depending on date of share, 1 or 2 adults plus 2 kids forsure (ages 9 and 6 and well behaved).


----------



## cherylleigh59

Two adults looking for cruise to share.... May 17-21st. Thanks


----------



## slider44641

hi all!  i booked an illuminations cruise for may 10th, there are only 3 of us, myself and 2 teenage daughters, room for 7 more, would luv to share cost!


----------



## Disney Cat

slider44641 said:


> hi all!  i booked an illuminations cruise for may 10th, there are only 3 of us, myself and 2 teenage daughters, room for 7 more, would luv to share cost!



Darn!  One day too early.  I don't arrive until Wed May 11.    Would LOVE to do the Illuminations Cruise.   No worries -- I will be at WDW for a WEEK!! 

Hey, read in another one of your posts that you may have some 'alone' time.  PM me if you want to meet and say 'hi.'  

CAN'T WAIT!!!! WDW, hear I come!


----------



## slider44641

hi disney cat, darn, day too early and dollar short as usual!  lol  sure i'd be up for meeting to say hi, won't let me pm cause i guess i'm still too new


----------



## l_mccafferty

Does anyone have any space on a cruise (Wishes or Illuminations) between 4th June and the 17th?

I'd like it for 5 of us but if not then I'd like it for 2 people so I could arrange it for my parents (very friendly, well behaved Disney lovers)

TIA


----------



## Dis4evr

Interested in sharing a cruise on May 29 or 30.  Will be 2 adults, my husband and I.  I know it's pretty late in the game, but it's worth a shot right?


----------



## tigger30066

Looking for a cruise on October 13th.  There will be 2 adults.  Would prefer Wishes but Illuminations would be great as well.


----------



## disneygirl785

already booked Premium Wishes cruise Aug. 29th, two adults mom & DD26, let me know if you want to share!


----------



## ltg02d

Dis4evr said:


> Interested in sharing a cruise on May 29 or 30.  Will be 2 adults, my husband and I.  I know it's pretty late in the game, but it's worth a shot right?



My wife & I would be interested in the 29th (5/29/11) - IF there are any other takers! Let us know.Thanks


----------



## DrGaellon

Two adults looking for a share Monday June 6. PM me.


----------



## Trish.Glenn

Going to Disney alone with my DH, Sept 14 - 21, frist time with no kids!
Would love to do a cruise, any cruise! Does anyone want to share?


----------



## JayhawkFans

Looking to share an Illuminations Cruise anytime 8/26 - 8/31 .. 2 Adults + 1 child.


----------



## melmar136

We have one spot open on a booked Illuminations cruise for 8/23. If you are interested, please send me a PM.


----------



## goofystitchfan

We will be there September 23-27. We are just me and DH. Is anyone looking these dates? Have not booked anything yet.
Also, does this leave out of one of the parks?


----------



## deelovesdis

HI!

If you have reserved a cruise ship for Wishes fireworks or Illuminations , we want to join you. we are Disney Mom, forties, Disney Sister , forties and DD 13, of course we will pay our share for the cruise and contribute to drivers trip.

We will be in Magic Kingdom  August 30th, or Sept 5th.   Other dates around that time may work , would just need to rearrange some other things, worth it to do the cruise! 

NEVER DID A CRUISE< its my b day and should have thought of it sooner, silly me, but its neve too late to try, right? 

Contact me and let me know which dates you have and how much for us to join you.  

Please PM me , that would be great! What are ya doin? PM me now, dont wait! LOL :

cool1:
Dee


----------



## smeliot

We have a cruise booked for Wednesday, October 12.  It's just 4 of us - two couples.  Would love to share with more couples!  

Send me a PM - or if you can't yet, reply here.

-Susan Eliot


----------



## bob6sims

Hi Susan just sent you a PM re sharing your cruise on 12th October.  Hope to hear from you soon 

Many thanks


----------



## quirkygal

Does anyone need a +1 for 8/24, 8/25, 8/26, 8/27, or  8/28 ?  If so, PM me. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Michellynn

Looking for anyone that has an opening on 10/15 or 10/20 for my DH and I to join.

Celebrating our 10th anniversary on 10/20.


----------



## pditullio

Hi all - we have an Illuminations cruise booked for Friday, August 19th and we are only 7 ppl total, so we can accommodate up to three more. 

PM me if interested in joining us!


----------



## sra32

I know it is early but . . . 

Looking for a spot for 2 people the week of January 22nd-28th, 2012.

Would love to experience this boat ride.


----------



## deelovesdis

Hi, we are still looking for a cruise to join~ If you have reserved a cruise ship for Wishes fireworks or Illuminations , we want to join you. we are Disney Mom, forties, Disney Sister , forties and DD 13, of course we will pay our share for the cruise and contribute to drivers trip.

We will be in Epcot Aug 27th, and 29th, and  Magic Kingdom August 30th, or Sept 5th. Other dates around that time may work , would just need to rearrange some other things, worth it to do the cruise! 

NEVER DID A CRUISE< its my b day and should have thought of it sooner, silly me, but its neve too late to try, right? 

Contact me and let me know which dates you have and how much for us to join you. 

Please PM me , that would be great!


----------



## deelovesdis

Hi, we are still looking for a cruise to join~ If you have reserved a boat for Wishes fireworks or Illuminations , we want to join you. we are Disney Mom, forties, Disney Sister , forties and DD 13, of course we will pay our share for the cruise and contribute to drivers trip.

We will be in Epcot sat sept 3rd , and Magic Kingdom August 30th, or Sept 5th or 7th. Other dates around that time may work , would just need to rearrange some other things, worth it to do the cruise! 

NEVER DID A CRUISE< its my b day and should have thought of it sooner, silly me, but its neve too late to try, right? 

Contact me and let me know which dates you have and how much for us to join you. 

Please PM me , that would be great!


----------



## Eponine1

If anyone has a cruise they want to share with 2 adults for the week of November 12 -- 18, 2011, please let me know. I would love to  join in.


----------



## deia

Party of two looking to join an illumnations or fireworks cruise. Anyone have room?

Also, if they still have reservations open, I'd be happy to book for group of interested folks. I did that once for the christmas fireworks back in 2008 and it worked really well. 

PM me or reply to the thread if you have a spot for us!

Deia


----------



## bah782

Bringing my mom to Disney this weekend for a birthday weekend for her and would love to surprise her with an Illuminations cruise on either 10/8/11 or 10/10/11.   If you have 2 spots open please PM me with the info.

Thanks
Beth


----------



## PoohNFriends

Hi Fellow DISers

For anyone that will be there the last week of October I am looking for a group of 3 to share an Illumination's Cruise on Wed 10/26. The cost is $40 per person which includes the cruise and tip for the boat driver. (I will consider a group of 2 if I can't find a group of 3).

The Illuminations Cruise is on a 25' Tracker Pontoon that holds up to 10 guests for $346.13 (+ tip) which includes boat, driver, assorted bag snacks, and assorted soft drinks.

Illuminations are set for 9p that night so we would meet at the Yacht & Beach Club marina at 8p, finalize payment, meet with our driver, and take off for the fabulous show! 

I am asking for a $20 per person deposit to be made via PayPal since I had to put a CC# down to hold the reservation. Right now the cruise is myself and DBF, fellow DISer Catira with a party of 3, and another fellow DISer with a party of 2.

Please message me if you are interested or have any questions!!


----------



## CBHDisney

I will be at WDW Nov 2-7 with my DH.  Would love to go on the Illuminations Cruise.  Anyone have a cruise booked that would be willing to share?  Send me a PM or reply.  

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

My fiance and I will be down for our honeymoon and would love to find an illuminations cruise to share with someone...we are looking for anyday except the 7th as we will be at V&A for a 6pm reservation and prob won't be out of there till 9. TIA!


----------



## YOUVEBNFRAMED

sra32 said:


> I know it is early but . . .
> 
> Looking for a spot for 2 people the week of January 22nd-28th, 2012.
> 
> Would love to experience this boat ride.




 Did u see my posting re: availability for an illuminations cruise on jan 24th?


----------



## JiminyHCricket

We got one!!!

Six (6) open seats left to share with those who want to enjoy the New Year's celebrations show away from the crowds.

Post or message me if you are interested!! 


Confirmed: 
JiminyHCricket ~ Party of 2
Bobbiwoz ~ Party of 2


*[Holiday pricing was quoted to me at $828 including taxes, excluding gratuity. So long as all parties feel a 20% tip for our Captain is fair, it breaks down to $100 per person, all inclusive.]


----------



## mayprincess2003

I've always wanted to do a cruise (Illuminations or Wishes).  If anyone has a spot open on their reservation for any night Nov 10-13, please let me know.


----------



## JiminyHCricket

We have room left to share with anyone who want to enjoy the New Year's celebrations show away from the crowds.

Post or message me if you are interested 


Confirmed: 
JiminyHCricket ~ Party of 2
Bobbiwoz ~ Party of 2


----------



## modegard

Illuminations Cruise - from the Yacht Club

We are a group of 11 and have two boats booked. So I have room for 9. We are a group of 7 adults, (parents, grandparents, 2 aunts and an uncle) and four kids (all boys, 14, 13, 9, 7). If you are looking for a speciality cruise March 19th, please pm me. 

For a full boat of 10 people the cost is $35 a person plus tip for the driver.  We will most likely split our group so we have 5 adults on one boat and mom and dad with the 4 kids on the other.


----------



## JiminyHCricket

Hey everyone ... we might be down to our last 2 spots!!

We have room left to share with anyone who wants to enjoy the New Year's celebrations show away from the crowds.

Post or message me if you are considering so no one misses out  


Confirmed: 
JiminyHCricket ~ Party of 2
Bobbiwoz ~ Party of 2

Held:
pit303 ~ Party of 2 (till Friday)
TSMMANIAC ~ Party of 2 (till Sunday)


----------



## JiminyHCricket

It's official - two seats left on our New Year's Eve Cruise!!

Post or message me if you are interested so no one misses out enjoying the New Year's celebrations show away from the crowds 


Confirmed: 
JiminyHCricket ~ Party of 2
Bobbiwoz ~ Party of 2
TSMMANIAC ~ Party of 2
pit303 ~ Party of 2


----------



## Montegut

We'll be in Disney for our 30th anniversary on Columbus Week.  We'd love to do an Illuminations cruise.  Maybe a night when the Halloween party is going on, since we won't be able to do MK that night?  We won't buy Halloween party tickets, since we're already doing the works with Deluxe resort and dining.

Just putting this out there in case anyone else is going at that time and would be interested in sharing a cruise with us.

It would only be the two of us.  Would just want to go out to watch the fireworks, not do food and liquor.  We're staying at the Contemporary, but would go to wherever the boat launches from.

Thanks!

Montegut


----------



## JiminyHCricket

Just to keep anyone from false hopes, we may have just filled our boat for New Year's Eve - I will make this official (or reopen our availability) no later that Friday of this coming week!

Thank you all for your interest, and I hope that everyone finds the ship they need!!!


----------



## pit303

JiminyHCricket said:


> Just to keep anyone from false hopes, we may have just filled our boat for New Year's Eve - I will make this official (or reopen our availability) no later that Friday of this coming week!
> 
> Thank you all for your interest, and I hope that everyone finds the ship they need!!!



Wow that is great news can't wait for our NYE cruse.. We got our wait list we are now at BWV.


----------



## JiminyHCricket

So it's once again official - two seats left on our New Year's Eve Cruise!!

Post or message me if you are interested so no one misses out enjoying the New Year's celebrations show away from the crowds  


Confirmed: 
JiminyHCricket ~ Party of 2
Bobbiwoz ~ Party of 2
TSMMANIAC ~ Party of 2
pit303 ~ Party of 2


----------



## JiminyHCricket

Anyone interested in a New Year's Eve Specialty Cruise for an un-crowded view of the Illuminations Fireworks?

We have two (2) spots left, so please post if you want to hear more about it!


----------



## sra32

What happens if it rains?

Does the cruise still go out as scheduled?

Is it covered?


----------



## JiminyHCricket

Hey sra32,

The Sun Tracker pontoon boat only has a small canopy covering the captain and nearby seats, so I predict the voyage would not commence if it is raining hard.

That said, payment for the boat is due upon boarding (probably for this exact reason), so if the weather does not cooperate, no one loses anything.  The cast member that booked the reservation did go through the disclaimer about weather, but said that it is extraordinarily rare that Florida sees stormy nights in the wintertime.

I am currently awaiting word from someone who may potentially be our final two seats, but they only have another day or so to confirm ... are you interested in hearing more about it?


Jiminy


----------



## sra32

Sorry for the confusion.

I am looking for 2 seats the week starting January 22nd, not new years eve.

Sra32


----------



## JiminyHCricket

Anyone interested in a New Year's Eve Specialty Cruise for an un-crowded view of the Illuminations Fireworks?

We have two (2) spots left, so please post or message ASAP if you want to hear more about it!


----------



## zianha

I'm hoping to join an Illuminations cruise during our March 2012 trip. It would be me, my DS9 and DS13


----------



## JiminyHCricket

In need of a holiday season miracle - our evening time cruise onto the lake during the New Years Eve fireworks departs in six short days and we still have room for *2 more guests to join us*!!

If you would like to know more about how to avoid getting squished by the EPCOT crowds during Illuminations, please post, PM, or email me at mfro@me.com.


Happy Holidays!

Jiminy


----------



## modegard

Illuminations Cruise - from the Yacht Club.

We have room for 7!  I have two boats booked, one with 7 adults and one with two adults and four children (all boys - 14, 13, 9 and 7).

If you would like to join us, pm me!





Merilee


----------



## Birdie1981

Anyone going in Feb 27th or 28th and renting the Illuminations boat cruise?


----------



## sra32

I would love to go on the illuminations cruise (need 2 seats).

Will be at Disney all week (starting January 22nd) that week so available any night

Please contact me


----------



## skhosla

anyone have 2 seats for 2 adults avail anytime Feb 21 to Mar 1st?


----------



## ktdipaula

Hi,

I'm taking my mom to Disney for her 60th birthday. I'd love to find a cruise to share.  There are 3 of us.  

April 19-22

Thanks in advance!


----------



## emurray

I have four seats available on the 16th.  So far we have our family of four and another couple.  Any one want to join us?


----------



## DrGaellon

We are traveling Oct 13-20 and would love to do a fireworks cruise (either Illuminations or MK). I know we can't try to book until sometime in July - is it best to find other people traveling that week and have everyone try to get the res, or just count on one person to do it?


----------



## andapanda

My husband and I are contemplating doing this during our trip July 7 - July 14.  We'd like to find people to share with.


----------



## ADznyDrmr

I'm interested in joining a group on April 21st. If anyone has a current reservation and two empty spots, please let me know!




ktdipaula said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm taking my mom to Disney for her 60th birthday. I'd love to find a cruise to share.  There are 3 of us.
> 
> April 19-22
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Us3

I'd love to find an Illuminations Cruise to share on March 16th.  There will be two of us on this trip.  Myself and DD13.


----------



## modegard

modegard said:


> Illuminations Cruise - from the Yacht Club.
> 
> We have room for 7!  I have two boats booked, one with 7 adults and one with two adults and four children (all boys - 14, 13, 9 and 7).
> 
> If you would like to join us, pm me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merilee



Just 2 spots left if you want to join us on the 19th for Illuminations!


----------



## pvz

I'll be making a solo trip Apr 17-26 and would love to share an Illuminations and/or Wishes cruise on any of those nights.

Peter


----------



## snoozingjane

Going on April 21-27 just me and my mom, let us know if anyone got room!


----------



## SenecaWolf

Looking for 3 spots for April 19 Illuminations cruise.  For myself, and 2 very well behaved teens ages 16 and 14.  Thank you!


----------



## doris1976

Heading to Disney in November. Know this is pretty far in the future, but posting to see if anyone has anything planned for that time of year.


----------



## MAYNARDS99

Any availability for an Illuminations cruise on Thursday, September 6, 2012 for two guys?


----------



## pit303

doris1976 said:


> Heading to Disney in November. Know this is pretty far in the future, but posting to see if anyone has anything planned for that time of year.



When in November? Did the NYE Illuminations cruise would love to do another one.


----------



## Babymie

I'd love to take a cruise on September 6th for my DH's birthday! If anyone has room for 4 adults, let me know!


----------



## rachaelganner

Hi, I have an Illuminations cruise booked on May 10 2012 there are four spots until the boat is full, please let me know if you are interested in the spots available.  Private message me, thanks.


----------



## snowdrift7

Illuminations Cruise - May 8th  

Hi, my family has just reserved a cruise for Tuesday, May 8th. We are 4 adults and each year we treat ourselves to this cruise and invite other DIS-ers to join us. And each year we have so much fun meeting new people - and the cruise is always an amazing experience. It's the best way to watch Illuminations - feeling the vibrations on the water, and watching the fireworks almost jump out at you. Almost like you're part of the show.

We have 6 spots left (price is $35.00 per person plus $5 tip for the captain - if you want to chip in). Let me know if you'd like to join our cruise.

And I hope everyone has a magical Disney vacation - whenever you go!


----------



## snoozingjane

Anyone got a spot for two? Two adults, mother daughter team, thanks!


----------



## rachaelganner

I may be interested there r two of us- adults. I will get back to u tmr


----------



## rachaelganner

I may be interested I will get back to u tomorrow  we are two adults


----------



## snowdrift7

Hi, 
We've reserved an Illuminations cruise on May 8th.   There are a total of 8 DIs-ers - all adults - already aboard. There's room for 2 more. If you're interested, please PM me.


----------



## TX Blueshoe

Wife and I  are looking for a first week of August 2012 Illuminations cruise - anyone have one yet that they have two spots to share?


----------



## JMTStone

4 Spots left - I've already booked.  Anyone interested?

It will be my husband, me, DD19 and DD10


----------



## MyMuse

rachaelganner said:


> Hi, I have an Illuminations cruise booked on May 10 2012 there are four spots until the boat is full, please let me know if you are interested in the spots available.  Private message me, thanks.





snowdrift7 said:


> Hi,
> We've reserved an Illuminations cruise on May 8th.   There are a total of 8 DIs-ers - all adults - already aboard. There's room for 2 more. If you're interested, please PM me.



Need May 9th! How funny is this?


----------



## One for the Mouse

I just book at Illuminations Cruise for my wife's birthday at the end of August. Does anyone have any information on having the cruise catered. What is available on the menu and what would the cost be? 

Thanks


----------



## JMTStone

One for the Mouse said:


> I just book at Illuminations Cruise for my wife's birthday at the end of August. Does anyone have any information on having the cruise catered. What is available on the menu and what would the cost be?
> 
> Thanks



I was told that snacks and soft drinks are included and you can order the ship decorated if you like but the Illuminations cruise doesn't have a meal. There are other cruises that do include a meal ("Intimate Dining Cruise")

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tours-and-experiences/specialty-cruises/


----------



## One for the Mouse

JMTStone said:


> I was told that snacks and soft drinks are included and you can order the ship decorated if you like but the Illuminations cruise doesn't have a meal. There are other cruises that do include a meal ("Intimate Dining Cruise")
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tours-and-experiences/specialty-cruises/



Thanks for the info... I thought the CM gave me a number to call to add other food. I could be mistaken thou, I was just excited because I wasn't expecting to have a boat left to reserve.


----------



## js

One for the Mouse said:


> I just book at Illuminations Cruise for my wife's birthday at the end of August. Does anyone have any information on having the cruise catered. What is available on the menu and what would the cost be?
> 
> Thanks



Hi. My mother 66 and I - 45 will be at the BWVs the end of August for a few nights before my dh and ds come down after a baseball tournament.
Are you doing the cruise on your own? I am looking for a cruise for
August 26, August 27 or August 28 and would also love to order from the speciality menu.  I understand if you would just like the two of you but if not, and our dates coincide, please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## One for the Mouse

js said:


> Hi. My mother 66 and I - 45 will be at the BWVs the end of August for a few nights before my dh and ds come down after a baseball tournament.
> Are you doing the cruise on your own? I am looking for a cruise for
> August 26, August 27 or August 28 and would also love to order from the speciality menu.  I understand if you would just like the two of you but if not, and our dates coincide, please let me know.
> 
> Thank you.



Sorry, our cruise is on Friday the 31st.


----------



## js

One for the Mouse said:


> Sorry, our cruise is on Friday the 31st.



Thanks so much. Maybe I'll just see about my own.
Thanks so much for letting me know.


----------



## punkin712

Any space for two (me and DH) on any cruises between 5/24 - 5/28?  I know it's short notice, but I just stumbled on this thread!


----------



## mjplantz

Just booked our cruise this morning for Monday Nov 19th.  Currently we are a full boat of 10 but we may have an opening for 4 as it gets closer.


----------



## agame2323

If anyone is interested I have a boat available for June 9th! Send me a message if you're interested!


----------



## PumpkinPastie

We are a two and will be there at this time of year and would love it if you could fit us in.



mjplantz said:


> Just booked our cruise this morning for Monday Nov 19th.  Currently we are a full boat of 10 but we may have an opening for 4 as it gets closer.


----------



## PumpkinPastie

As far as I am aware as we have not booked up yet but its just about trying to get a good deal we will be in WDW between the 7th of November until the 21st. So if anyone has any space for two adults then I could love to here from you. I know that my OH would love to do it every night so I am open to more than one experience.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## rnylin

We have room for six more adults and 1 child on our illuminations cruise on July 19th. Message me if you want to join us.


----------



## cassiopia419

Just discovered this cruise option, so I'm guessing everyone has already filled their boats for August.  We are 2 adults and one 9-year-old boy that would be interested in doing one August 26th-August 31st.  If anyone happens to have spaces available, please PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## tigger30066

2 adults looking to join a cruise November 11 thru November 16.   Girls Trip.


----------



## lagunn

Hi we are there from sept 21st-oct 3rd anybody have space for four me dh and 2 dd's thankyou


----------



## ChelleyB

Hi! Looking to join a cruise Dec 8-14. There is DH, me and DD6.    Thanks!


----------



## Calissto31

Hey everyone,

Does anyone have a 4th of July Illuminations cruise with 2 spots open. I am looking to surprise my husband for our anniversary.

Thanks


----------



## netnurse31

Looking for an Illuminations cruise to share. There are 3 of us. DS and DD are 23 and 17 respectively. Any night 8/29 thru 9/2/12 except for the 30th ( already have the Wishes Dessert Party booked). Would love to do this! Please PM if interested.


----------



## rnylin

Can you bring your own food onto the illuminations cruises?  Also, we still have openings for July 19th.


----------



## emmebear

looking to join an illuminations cruise 10/25/12 (thurs) for my 2 year old daughter and myself.  thanks!


----------



## pit303

Looking to join a cruise Nov 18-21 there would be 5 of us all adults.


----------



## ksilk

Family of six booked on Wed, Aug 15th.  4 spots available.

PM, if interested.  Please include an email since I can't PM back (less then 10 posts - and I am not going to spam to get there).

Thanks-

Kevin


----------



## Kelleigh710

Looking to join an Illuminations Cruise on October 5th. It would be jusy my husband and I. Please PM me if you have availability. Thanks!


----------



## whitemischief

Hello

I have booked an Illuminations Specialty Cruise on Saturday 25 August 2012 - you need to be at the Yacht Club at 8pm.

There are just two of us so we can potentially take eight more.

It will be first-come-first-served, with payment in advance by PayPal. 

I am a reliable WDW regular (from the UK) and I will provide you with my phone, contact details and the reservation number so you know it's all legitimate.

Cost will be USD $34 per person. 

Please private message me but note you **absolutely must include your email address in your reply** so I can contact you back. Thanks.


----------



## Paula08048

Looking to share the Illuminations Cruise on August 15th but can't PM less than 10 posts too!!


----------



## Paula08048

ksilk said:


> Family of six booked on Wed, Aug 15th.  4 spots available.
> 
> PM, if interested.  Please include an email since I can't PM back (less then 10 posts - and I am not going to spam to get there).
> 
> Thanks-
> 
> Kevin



Hi Kevin,  We would like to take your 4 available spots if they are still open!  It would be myself and my husband and our daughters who are 15 and 19.  Please let me know as soon as you can as I would have to change our current Epcot dinner reservation.  Thank you very much!

Paula


----------



## Cjmuma

Looking for something from December 10th - 19th. If anyone has any availablity for 2 adults to share with, I would Really really appreciate it!


----------



## bamimida

I'm intersted but I can't PM.  I have 7 people including myself, youngest is 18.


----------



## bamimida

whitemischief said:


> Hello
> 
> I have booked an Illuminations Specialty Cruise on Saturday 25 August 2012 - you need to be at the Yacht Club at 8pm.
> 
> There are just two of us so we can potentially take eight more.
> 
> It will be first-come-first-served, with payment in advance by PayPal.
> 
> I am a reliable WDW regular (from the UK) and I will provide you with my phone, contact details and the reservation number so you know it's all legitimate.
> 
> Cost will be USD $34 per person.
> 
> Please private message me but note you **absolutely must include your email address in your reply** so I can contact you back. Thanks.




I am interested but I can't PM.  I have 7 people.  Youngest is 18.


----------



## sunny04

We have a couple spots on our boat on Oct. 3.  PM me if you are interested.


----------



## sue3341

Anyone have space for 2 adults any evening Nov. 3 to Nov.10?


----------



## alorac

Posted this in the December Roll Call but I figured I would put it here as well.

I just booked a cruise for 12/8/12.

Anyone care to join?

It leaves at 8:00 from Yacht Club.

I'm open to ideas for how to split it...  At the moment it is just myself and my girlfriend. We may have another couple with us so that leaves 6-8 spots.

If another 2 people want to join then we can split the costs evenly or if we get enough people interested we can split it by 10. 

Total cost is $346.13

Send me a message if you are interested.


----------



## gydell

Have room for 4-6 people on April 10th. Pm me if interested.


----------



## duckiegirl

We have space on DH's 40th birthday illuminations cruise on 10/25/12.  Currently its DH, me, DS age 10, DS age 8, and DD age 2.  Thanks!!


----------



## Dudetrue

I have an Illuminations Cruise booked for Nov. 11. We are party of 3 adults. Looking for possible couple to split half cost.


----------



## chippy87

Is anyone interested in sharing a specialty cruise on New Year's Eve?
(Dec. 31, 2012)

This is to see the midnight fireworks for EPCOT
Meet at Yacht Club Resort at 10:40 pm

We are 2 young adults

Thanks


----------



## Meggie7801

Dudetrue said:


> I have an Illuminations Cruise booked for Nov. 11. We are party of 3 adults. Looking for possible couple to split half cost.



I tried to PM you but i don't have enough Posts since i am such a HUGE lurker. 

I was wondering if you are still looking for a couple?

Let me know!


----------



## tx2tn

How far in advance can you make a Illuminations Cruise Reservation?


----------



## Dudetrue

Meggie7801 said:


> I tried to PM you but i don't have enough Posts since i am such a HUGE lurker.
> 
> I was wondering if you are still looking for a couple?
> 
> Let me know!



Sorry, thanks for asking but it's full


----------



## bigears22

I have Illuminations Cruise booked for November 29. Room for 7. Email at bigears2240 @ yahoo.com or reply here!

Thanks!


----------



## BradleyB

We have 3 adults.  Looking for 2 or 3 more adults to share cost.  Leaving from Yacht Club Marina.


----------



## Libby

bigears22 said:


> I have Illuminations Cruise booked for November 29. Room for 7. Email at bigears2240 @ yahoo.com or reply here!
> 
> Thanks!



Misread message. Can't work out how to delete it!


----------



## mysT711

Looking for Illumination Cruise for 2 on 12/14/12 (Will be at WDW 12/12/12 - 12/17/12 if anyone has dates in this range)

Would be 2 Adults in mid twenties.  

Thank in Advance


----------



## greenleaves7579

tx2tn said:
			
		

> How far in advance can you make a Illuminations Cruise Reservation?



You can book 180 day advance by ringing the recreation number (found on Disney website) apparently there really hard to book and sell out quickly but I've always managed to book one, 
But I do ring at 11.59 (UK time) and 6.59 (Orlando Time) Disney do really have the best phone operator, they should come to UK and speak to our call centres!! 
Booked my second one today for the summer  excited! Never done illuminations one but booked  for wishes again, it's magical and you don't have monorail trouble!!


----------



## sokerfrog

We have an Illiminations Cruise booked for June  3rd.  We would LOVE to share it.  The boat holds ten and right now we have three/maybe 5 people.


----------



## DrGras

If anyone is interested in sharing an Illuminations Cruise on February 22, 23 or 24th, please let me know ASAP.  We would also consider Wishes...

We have 6 in our party so we are looking to hook up with a party of 4.


----------



## fizbobunny

I'm interested in sharing an Illuminations Cruise. We are 2 adults in our 30's. Our dates are Sunday Sept 29, 2013 and Monday Sept 30, 2013.

If park tickets are not required I'd consider Saturday September 28, 2013 as well.


----------



## Onalise

Cruise booked for my birthday March 1st 2013. We have 3 of us going. Message me if you are fun!


----------



## kkar

Does anybody know if there is a discount on the Illuminations Cruises for Seasonal AP's?

Also, are all the boats now equipped with on-board audio?

TIA!


----------



## DisneyLvr55

I'm so happy I've found this thread!  I've posted on two forums asking for info, and though I've gotten a good responce at one, I'm excited to find this.  
I was just wondering though - The info on the first post os very outdated (though I would be beyond thrilled if those were the current prices...).  Is there another post with more up to date pricing and info?


TIA!


----------



## sokerfrog

kkar said:
			
		

> Does anybody know if there is a discount on the Illuminations Cruises for Seasonal AP's?
> 
> Also, are all the boats now equipped with on-board audio?
> 
> TIA!



I don't know about the audio, but I do know there is no AP discount.


----------



## egyptes

We are two adults looking to share an Illuminations cruise with someone that has already booked.  Please email me at egyptes at sbcglobal.net

Sincerely,

Kendra


----------



## fizbobunny

Current pricing can be found here:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/recreation/fireworks.htm#illumcruisebasic


----------



## windchime

The Disboards work like a charm! Received response and we're all set for Epcot fireworks cruise! 

Thank you Patty57!

Cheers,

Valerie


----------



## cyndilou01

I am looking to see if someone has a cruise booked May 4th-11th that they are willing to share with my husband and I ... we  will not have any kids with us..

my email: cyndilou01@aol.com


----------



## grovberg

So it looks like the original post that started this thread is closing in on 12 years old. Is the advice still valid? It's hard to believe that the menu system for reservations hasn't changed in over a decade. Can anyone who's booked a cruise more recently share the experience a bit?


----------



## Jmacsmom

grovberg said:


> So it looks like the original post that started this thread is closing in on 12 years old. Is the advice still valid? It's hard to believe that the menu system for reservations hasn't changed in over a decade. Can anyone who's booked a cruise more recently share the experience a bit?



I just booked for mid-July trip and I secured ressie with CC. Charged once we arrive for cruise. There will be 4 of us on the boat, they include snacks, soft drinks/water, but you can call private dining for food. Total cost was $375ish


----------



## grovberg

Jmacsmom said:


> I just booked for mid-July trip and I secured ressie with CC. Charged once we arrive for cruise. There will be 4 of us on the boat, they include snacks, soft drinks/water, but you can call private dining for food. Total cost was $375ish



Thanks very much for taking the time to reply, but I guess I was looking for more info about the process of actually making the reservation. That initial post has a lot of very specific directions and makes it seem like you need to know the phone tree by heart to have any hope of securing a reservation. Is that still the case? Is there even still a phone tree?

Thanks.


----------



## rockchica

Hi I'm a solo traveler and interested in going on the cruise March 14th if someone has a spot available.


----------



## Jmacsmom

grovberg said:


> Thanks very much for taking the time to reply, but I guess I was looking for more info about the process of actually making the reservation. That initial post has a lot of very specific directions and makes it seem like you need to know the phone tree by heart to have any hope of securing a reservation. Is that still the case? Is there even still a phone tree?
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry, I missed that part of your post.

Call 407-wdw-play to make a reservation. Have your credit card handy. Press 1 for English if that's your native language, then 1 again at the next prompt. It's not called Illuminations Cruise, just a fireworks cruise. Also, the CM will tell you that fireworks are not guaranteed but that you'll be in the world showcase during Illuminations. Boat leaves at 8:30 from Yacht Club Marina but they ask that you arrive at 8:00pm.


----------



## patty57

Hi, Looking for a spot for two adults on a booked Illuminations cruise for May 2nd or May 6th.  Please PM if you have space.
Thanks.  Patty


----------



## BradleyB

Sorry if I wasn't clear.

We have 3 adults booked on Monday, 4/15/13 Illuminations Cruise from the Yacht Club.  We are looking for more fun folks (older teens are ok too) to share the cruise and split the cost. we leave from the Yacht Club marina at 800 pm.

Please pm or respond if you want to join us


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

rockchica said:
			
		

> Hi I'm a solo traveler and interested in going on the cruise March 14th if someone has a spot available.



Did you ever find anyone? We were considering one. Haven't called to see if anything is available. Just thinking out loud. We're two single moms and two kiddos.


----------



## rockchica

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Did you ever find anyone? We were considering one. Haven't called to see if anything is available. Just thinking out loud. We're two single moms and two kiddos.



Unfortunately no luck here. I never tried to call though because I am by myself and it wouldn't be worth it to book just for me. It will be my first time to Disney ever so I thought if I could snag a spot it would make the trip extra special. If you happen to get a booking and have an extra spot I'd be more than willing to chip in.


----------



## patty57

windchime said:


> Looking to fill *two spots*? If so, my husband and I are would like to share the Illuminations fireworks cruise with you any evening from *Sunday, April 28 through Tuesday, May 7*. Weve been to WDW over 20 times and never had the opportunity to take the Illuminations cruise and were not getting any younger!
> 
> Since I dont have the required 10 posts to respond back via PM, please email me at valaiello at aol.com. Thanks so much!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Valerie



Emailed you.
Patty


----------



## patty57

cyndilou01 said:


> I am looking to see if someone has a cruise booked May 4th-11th that they are willing to share with my husband and I ... we  will not have any kids with us..
> 
> my email: cyndilou01@aol.com



Emailed you.
Patty


----------



## YodasMom

I'm looking for an Illuminations cruise to join (one adult). My available dates are April 30 to May 6 with the exception of May 4.


----------



## patty57

cyndilou01 said:


> I am looking to see if someone has a cruise booked May 4th-11th that they are willing to share with my husband and I ... we  will not have any kids with us..
> 
> my email: cyndilou01@aol.com



PM and email sent.


----------



## Ctrayler

gydell said:
			
		

> Have room for 4-6 people on April 10th. Pm me if interested.



I am interested but it won't let me PM you!! Please let me know if you still have spaces?


----------



## patty57

Hi Everyone,  I have an Illuminations cruise booked for Saturday, May 4th.  Currently have six adults confirmed, leaving four spots open.  Email or PM if you're interested in joining us.  Cost is $346.13 including tax, but not including tip.
Patty

Update:  Two people signed on, room for two more.


----------



## patty57

Hi Everyone,  Our cruise is filling up, but still have room for one more.   Our boat consists of two couples, two women friends, and three solo travelers.  Interested?  PM or email me, or post here.
Patty

*Cruise is now filled!*


----------



## *~PrincessBelle~*

Looking to join a group for an Illuminations cruise for Friday May 3rd if anyone has spots left - there will be 3 well behaved mid-20's princesses in our party


----------



## dianedisneylady

YodasMom said:


> I'm looking for an Illuminations cruise to join (one adult). My available dates are April 30 to May 6 with the exception of May 4.



hey there Yodas Mom~

Any luck finding a cruise for April 30 yet? Pretty sure the one we are on still has space for 4...I sent an email to the organizer.  Email me if you are still interested dianedisneylady at yahoo.com

looking forward to hearing from you!
Best~
Diane


----------



## YodasMom

dianedisneylady said:


> hey there Yodas Mom~
> 
> Any luck finding a cruise for April 30 yet? Pretty sure the one we are on still has space for 4...I sent an email to the organizer.  Email me if you are still interested dianedisneylady at yahoo.com
> 
> looking forward to hearing from you!
> Best~
> Diane



Hi Diane,
Yes, I AM joining one on April 30, which is probably the same one you're on.

Hope to see you then


----------



## dianedisneylady

YodasMom said:


> Hi Diane,
> Yes, I AM joining one on April 30, which is probably the same one you're on.
> 
> Hope to see you then



hey there!

Do you know if workingpig filled the boat? Would love it if it was full to keep price down, I am trying to plan how much to put aside for cruise. 

so excited I can't wait for April to be over! especially since it is snowing and 26 degrees here today  

Best~
Diane


----------



## YodasMom

dianedisneylady said:


> hey there!
> 
> Do you know if workingpig filled the boat? Would love it if it was full to keep price down, I am trying to plan how much to put aside for cruise.
> 
> so excited I can't wait for April to be over! especially since it is snowing and 26 degrees here today
> 
> Best~
> Diane



Hi,
He is still working on filling it.  There are 7 people so far (his family, you two, and me).  He posted again today.  We still have a few weeks for more to join so I sure hope it moves up to 10 people!

If anyone is interested,  Workingpig has reserved a boat for Illuminations cruise on April 30 and there is room for 3 people.   You can either PM him or I can put you in touch with him.

Yes, it's ridiculously cold here, too.  Wind chills are supposed to be in the teens here tonight!  Ready for spring!!!


----------



## rocknroll

Hi,

My boys (and I should stop calling them that because they are 18 and 20) were going to surprise me on my birthday with an Illuminations cruise.

Anyway, plans have changed so I am going on a solo trip.

I would like to keep this reservation so am looking for some others to join me to help with the cost.

So if you want to end Mothers Day with a special show or just want to enjoy Illuminations from a boat, let me know.

Cheers!

Roehl


----------



## jillybean0123

My best friend and I will be around May 17-24 and would like to do an Illuminations Cruise, so if anybody has space available for 2 non-rowdy 25 year olds, please contact me.


----------



## cyndilou01

My husband and I are going during May 4-11 and I would love to surprise him with a cruse to watch the fire works we are celebrating our 36th wedding anniversary... anyone wanting to share


----------



## goofyfigment

Does anyone have any space available on either cruise for any of these dates?
it would be me and my DD (19).  Thanks


----------



## shannon006

Looking for someone who has room to add 2 adults, over 40 for an illuminations cruise


----------



## SkyMedik

Hello all -

Thanks for having this thread. I am looking to join in on an *Illuminations Cruise, September 8th or 10th*. Would prefer room for 4 (3 adults and 1 very mature 15 year old) but will also consider just 2 adults (wife and I). 

Thanks!!


----------



## mbfavreau

Hey there DIS-ers,

My wife and I (30's) are going Aug 24-29 and would love to join an existing cruise if anybody has space.  

If I don't hear back,I'm going to try to book my own and if I do, I'll extend the offer to join.  So excited!

Michael


----------



## DabsandTroy

Hi All! 

We have a party of 4 adults who would like to do a fireworks cruise for either November 9th or 10th.  Anyone willing to split it with us? 

Thanks! 

Dabs


----------



## tiggore91

I have room for 2 on illuminations cruise for sat sept 14th. PM me please! $40 per person, includes cruise and driver tip!


----------



## DisneyMom

My son and daughter-in-law will be celebrating their 5th anniversary at Disney on Sunday, December 15 (they were married in the Gazebo outside of the Beach Club resort!) - They will be having dinner at the Yachtsman and I thought a cruise after would be a GREAT anniversary present.  Does anyone have room for 2 on that night?  Thanks SO very much!


----------



## CalvaryMike

DisneyMom said:


> My son and daughter-in-law will be celebrating their 5th anniversary at Disney (they were married in the Gazebo outside of the Beach Club resort!) - They will be having dinner at the Yachtsman and I thought a cruise after would be a GREAT anniversary present. Does anyone have room for 2 on that night? Thanks SO very much!


I have room on Friday, December 13th.  PM for more details, if the date works for you.


----------



## ActThePart

Looking to join a cruise Oct 20th-23rd, just me! Anyone have room?


----------



## DisneyMom

Thanks so much but we're not arriving until Saturday the 14th!!  Have a great time!


----------



## JennT1124

Interested in an Illuminations cruise on November 10th.  2 adults.  Anyone have some room?


----------



## irishabigail

On the off chance that someone managed to book a cruise but still has space, my hubby and I would _love_ the chance to view illuminations from one of the boats. We're planning on being in EPCOT both 12/28 and NYE. 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## J&J

does anyone have room for two week of may 1?


----------



## enkinney

Does anyone have room for 2 for May 19-25th?


----------



## Shann50952

Does anyone have room for 2 on July 6, 7 or 8th????


----------



## saundedj

Hello everyone -

I have booked an Illuminations Cruise on May 8, 2014.  I have 3 spaces available.  If anyone is interested please post a reply here.  I don't have enough posts for email. 

Current participants

Husband and I (early 50s)
Daughter and Son In Law (late 20s)
Grandson (5)
Lovely couple from New York


----------



## rev02a

Mom and daughter (super fun, adults) team are looking to find some fun shipmates for July 16-24, 2014. Obviously, we can't afford it on our own, so who's with us? 

Please PM... I have not yet booked!


----------



## tiggeraholic

I have a Wishes Cruise leaving from Contemporary on Wed. June 11th booked.   I have room for 6 if anyone is interested.  We are two 40 something women who like to drink our wine.


----------



## tiggeraholic

tiggeraholic said:


> I have a Wishes Cruise leaving from Contemporary on Wed. June 11th booked.   I have room for 6 if anyone is interested.  We are two 40 something women who like to drink our wine.




We now have room for three.


----------



## Disneyfan78

Anybody up for sharing an Illuminations cruise with my wife and I on our baby moon on May 27th? We would have room for 8 more on the boat. I haven't made reservations yet, but we are hoping to find some other fans to split the cost before booking. Hope we can make this work for a special night!


----------



## Shannon G

I have an Illuminations Cruise booked for Saturday, 9/27, with room to share. Our party consists of just my best friend and I (two fun single moms in our early 40s leaving the kids with their Grammas to enjoy the Food & Wine Festival for a few days ), so we have room for 8 more. If we fill the boat, the cost per person would work out to about $37, plus a tip for the captain.  Illuminations is at 10:00 that night, so we need to be at the marina at the Yacht Club at 9:00.

Since this is a rare opportunity for us to travel without our respective kids, I'd like to keep the cruise to adults only. PM me if interested!


----------



## funhouse8

Thinking about getting a cruise for my friend and I.  How does everyone work payment. Do you have your guests pre-pay or just pay that night. I would hate for them not to show up and being left with an empty boat.


----------



## Shannon G

funhouse8 said:


> Thinking about getting a cruise for my friend and I.  How does everyone work payment. Do you have your guests pre-pay or just pay that night. I would hate for them not to show up and being left with an empty boat.



When I've shared cruises in the past, everyone just pays the person who booked in cash that night. Yes, there's an element of trust, since the person booking could get stuck with the cost, but I've shared a few and never run into any issues.


----------



## J&J

You pay when you book the cruise. Always a chance that someone will not show or pay.  Some may want to pay ahead then they have to trust you do not cancel the cruise. We have taken several cruises only once someone didn't show.  I would email 2 weeks before then  had a phone number to contract them  again when in Disney .


----------



## funhouse8

Thanks for your answers, I decided to cancel it since we are only two people this trip and it would take a lot of trust and luck to get 8 additional guests to pay.


----------



## bigsis1970

Shannon G I'd love to book 2 adults on your cruise 9/27!!! I am going to be 44 (leaving my kids at home but they are almost 21 & 18) and my hubs is 32  this is going to a surprise for him!! I've sent you a PM.. I have shared before but not since 2003 I think..


----------



## Shannon G

Shannon G said:


> I have an Illuminations Cruise booked for Saturday, 9/27, with room to share. Our party consists of just my best friend and I (two fun single moms in our early 40s leaving the kids with their Grammas to enjoy the Food & Wine Festival for a few days ), so we have room for 8 more. If we fill the boat, the cost per person would work out to about $37, plus a tip for the captain.  Illuminations is at 10:00 that night, so we need to be at the marina at the Yacht Club at 9:00.
> 
> Since this is a rare opportunity for us to travel without our respective kids, I'd like to keep the cruise to adults only. PM me if interested!



We still have room for 6 more people on our cruise! PM me if interested!


----------



## kvli2003

We booked an Illumination Cruise for October 5, 2014. We are looking to share our reservation. We are a party of 7 (including 3 children). We have at least 3 open seats, maybe more. I have heard mixed comments if a 2 year old counts as 1. Please let me know if you are interested in joining us or if you have any information if the2 year old counts as 1. Thanks!
Karen


----------



## kvli2003

I have a cruise booked for 10/5/14 with room if that helps, but there will be 3 (very well behaved) kids, if you are interested
Karen


----------



## kvli2003

I have a cruise booked for 10/5/14 with room if that helps, but there will be 3 (very well behaved) kids, if you are interested
Karen


----------



## excitedirishgirl

Hi we have booked a cruise for Wednesday 6th August. Just my husband and I so far so we have room for 6 more if anyone is interested?


----------



## etzmn123

Shannon G said:


> We still have room for 6 more people on our cruise! PM me if interested!



This is probably way late but do you still have any room on your cruise? There are only 2 of us and we are looking for something fun on the 27th since I hear F&W is crazy on Saturday nights!


----------



## J&J

Be there last week of Aug for three


----------



## Caitsmama

Hi, how hard does everyone find these are to actually book? and are the prices still the same as listed on the first post of this thread? Never done these before, but my hubby and i will be going for our honeymoon in oct, and this would be a great treat! Also, can someone point me to the direction to learn more about the wishes cruises from the contemporary? I would like to learn all i can before i try to compete for a spot!


----------



## J&J

Call Disney 407-939-7529 for the boat rentals. Make sure you call very early to hold one. Call today .
We love the firework cruise in Epcot you are so close for viewing. Enjoy


----------



## bigsis1970

etzmn123 said:


> This is probably way late but do you still have any room on your cruise? There are only 2 of us and we are looking for something fun on the 27th since I hear F&W is crazy on Saturday nights!



Hi there I was sharing with Shannon and they had to cancel the boat.. I don't see that she posted that here but she did PM me.. Michelle


----------



## etzmn123

bigsis1970 said:


> Hi there I was sharing with Shannon and they had to cancel the boat.. I don't see that she posted that here but she did PM me.. Michelle



Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## leebee

Hi! I am looking for space for THREE people (all adults, love Disney, trip of F&W to celebrate DD's 21st birthday) on a fireworks cruise. My first choice would be the Hallowishes cruise on Monday Oct. 13, 2014, but would happily take an Illuminations cruise on that night or on Saturday, October 11. PM me here with details, cost, etc. TIA!


----------



## Peaches1111_00

We'll be there September 23-30, 2014!! Will anyone else be there and like to share an Illuminations cruise? We just need room for 2.

I wish they still had the Breathless II.


----------



## courtneybeth

I would love to do one of these while we're there the week of Christmas -- maybe on the Friday, December 26. When would I need to call?


----------



## disneyoctober2014

sounds like a great idea.... thanks for the info!


----------



## Wallflower

Hello everybody I am considering doing a fireworks cruise either at Epcot or Magic Kingdom if I can find a boat to share.  It will most likely be at Magic Kingdom as I know we'll be going there during the night to see the castle lit up.  The date for the cruise will be the evening of December 3rd, and it will be just me and my Mom.   We are very quiet people but very friendly.


----------



## chiisai

Hiya, I know this is the adult and solo forum, but if you don't mind sharing a cruise with kids, I wanted to throw this out there.  : )

I have reserved an Illuminations Cruise for *Saturday, March 28, 2015*. 

We have *6* open spots; come join us! Solo, couple, kids/no kids, anyone!  

About us:  We're a family of four with a DD (5) and a DS (9).


The total cost before tip is $371.69; which works out to just over $37 per person.  Tip would be approximately $50, so $5/person if all 10 spots are filled.  


Payment will be due at the Yacht club before boarding.  Cash only.  You'll need to be at the Yacht club dock no later than 8pm.  (This may change if Illuminations timing changes.)

If you are interested please reply *and *PM me!


----------



## JennT1124

Thinking of surprising my husband with an Illuminations cruise. Anyone have space for 2 adults on 11/8, 11/9 or 11/10? Thanks!


----------



## amymarotz

I booked a 8pm Illuminations Cruise for 1/16.  We have 5 open spots, for $40 cash/ seat (+appropriate tip for driver).


----------



## Skysdad

amymarotz said:


> I booked a 8pm Illuminations Cruise for 1/16.  We have 5 open spots, for $40 cash/ seat (+appropriate tip for driver).



Solo traveler here 53yo male, I have the evening free and have always been interested in a cruise. I certainly would understand if you can find a party to fill the boat but keep me in mind if you have a seat left,even if it's at the last minute.
Happy Sailing!


----------



## amymarotz

Skysdad said:


> Solo traveler here 53yo male, I have the evening free and have always been interested in a cruise. I certainly would understand if you can find a party to fill the boat but keep me in mind if you have a seat left,even if it's at the last minute.
> Happy Sailing!



Hi Skysdad-  we'd love to have you join us on 1-16!  I don't have enough posts to use the pm functionality on this board yet.  Please email me at ---------- and we can talk details.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Nataly1992

Hi guys I would love to join a cruise! I am solo and will be at epcot only in the 25th but I'm can park hop at the 18th, 19th, 20th and 21th just for the show if need be!



Please email me if you have an opportunity because I don't receive notifications from this website. My email is nattyzeenha@gmail.com


----------



## Lady Marie

Jumping in here-- I posted on the other Cruise board, but just found this one! 

DH and I will be at WDW Feb 13th-16th and May 9th-12th.  We are looking to share a cruise, but can't afford it on our own.  

If anyone is going any of those dates and needs some spots filled, just let me know!  We are pretty flexible with nights. 

We would be open to Illuminations or Wishes!


----------



## amymarotz

Nataly1992 said:


> Hi guys I would love to join a cruise! I am solo and will be at epcot only in the 25th but I'm can park hop at the 18th, 19th, 20th and 21th just for the show if need be!
> 
> 
> 
> Please email me if you have an opportunity because I don't receive notifications from this website.
> 
> FYI: Nataly, you don't need a park ticket to cruise, as it leaves from the Yacht & Beach club dock!  I know my date (1-16) doesn't match with yours, but if your schedule changes, let me know and we can certainly add you as well


----------



## amymarotz

Skysdad said:


> Solo traveler here 53yo male, I have the evening free and have always been interested in a cruise. I certainly would understand if you can find a party to fill the boat but keep me in mind if you have a seat left,even if it's at the last minute.
> Happy Sailing!



Awesome!  Ok-  January 16th Illuminations Cruise now has four seats available..  Contact me at -----------------if you'd like to join us :-D

UPDATE: The 1/16 Illuminations cruise is full up!  ZERO SEATS REMAINING  This board is awesome   Thanks, everyone--


----------



## may1787

I may be interested in joining a group that needs one solo traveler. I'm a 20-something female. I can do Illuminations on Thursday May 7th, but may be able to work in something on the 9th or 10th.


----------



## MKS1976

Looking for seats for 2 on an Illumination cruise April 6-11. Please PM me or reply to this post.
Thanks,
Michele


----------



## tiggerunner

Looking for a cruise from Feb 20-24. Single person


----------



## Disbound

Booked Illuminations cruise March 18th. Four adults. Anyone interested in joining? Looking for others to help defer the cost a bit. Anyone welcome!


----------



## windchime

*Two adults looking to share Illuminations Cruise 5/8/15 - 5/17/15*

Looking to fill two spots? If so, my husband and I are would like to share the *Illuminations* fireworks *cruise* with you any evening from *Friday, May 8 to Sunday, May 17, 2015.*  We’ve been to WDW over 20 times and fortunately have had the opportunity to share the Illuminations cruise with wonderful Disney fans on our last two visits to WDW. Now we're spoiled as the view of the fireworks under the bridge is beyond compare! Please PM me or post a reply. Thanks so much! Valerie


----------



## cep101

windchime said:


> *Two adults looking to share Illuminations Cruise 5/8/15 - 5/17/15*
> 
> Looking to fill two spots? If so, my husband and I are would like to share the *Illuminations* fireworks *cruise* with you any evening from *Friday, May 8 to Sunday, May 17, 2015.* We would prefer Sunday, May 17, our last day at WDW, but  are flexible. We’ve been to WDW over 20 times and fortunately have had the opportunity to share the Illuminations cruise with wonderful Disney folks on our last two visits to WDW. Now we're spoiled as the view of the fireworks under the bridge is beyond compare! Please PM me or post a reply. Thanks so much! Valerie





coastalhh said:


> where do you guys stay off site with a kitchen for 500 over 7 days?  Everywhere I look off site its slightly cheaper but then the parking fee and "resort fee" make it about the same with disney


We are going to be in the parks from May 12-16, 2015. We will have annual passes, so we could always park hop too. I would love to go with other people for the cruise! It would be my husband and I so two spots.

We were looking at spending the whole day in Epcot on the 14th, but again, we can always park hop because we have the annual passes.


----------



## poochie

Looking to share  Illuminations Cruise for 2 of us celebrating our 35th Wedding Anniversary.  April 12, April 16, April 17th. Anyone have room for 2 more? Also if not Illuminations, trying for Wishes cruises April 11th, April 13th or April 15th.

Bumping this up. Trip is only 3 weeks away. Still hoping to snag a spot on a fireworks cruise for DH and I.


----------



## cep101

.


----------



## windchime

cep101 said:


> We are going to be in the parks from May 12-16, 2015. We will have annual passes, so we could always park hop too. I would love to go with other people for the cruise! It would be my husband and I so two spots.
> 
> We were looking at spending the whole day in Epcot on the 14th, but again, we can always park hop because we have the annual passes.



Hello. We stay off site at Buena Vista Suites but it doesn't have a full kitchen. The cost in May is ~$100/night with mousesavers.com discount (MSV). There's a mini-frig and coffee maker in the two-room suite. Free breakfast and parking is included. The two-room suite is very spacious and so much more comfortable than staying in a standard WDW hotel. Annual pass holders don't have to pay for parking at the parks. For the Illuminations cruise you don't need a park pass since you get on the pontoon boat at the Bayside Marina.


----------



## ChiWiCouple

Mid 50's couple would like to join a illuminations cruise on any of: 5/9,10 or 11 2015. Friendly, traveling for 35 anniversary. If you have space, we would love to join up! Thank you...


----------



## bsusanmb

Anyone needing 2 more for May 30 thru June 2, let me know.  DH and I are celebrating our anniversary.


----------



## Heidi Lou

any cruises from May 23-25??? need 2 spots


----------



## TheBunny

Hello experts.

Can I ask, how do you all know to book the Illuminations Cruise for 8pm? (This is the time I see most often offered in the thread.) If Illuminations starts at 9pm, and a cruise normally lasts an hour, how do you get to take in the fireworks?


----------



## Mom2Mack

DH and I are celebrating 20 Year Anniversary at WDW. We would like to join a group for the fireworks from May 1st thru 8th.


----------



## Disbound

TheBunny said:


> Hello experts.
> 
> Can I ask, how do you all know to book the Illuminations Cruise for 8pm? (This is the time I see most often offered in the thread.) If Illuminations starts at 9pm, and a cruise normally lasts an hour, how do you get to take in the fireworks?



The cruise is specifically for watching illuminations. You board the boat at the dock at the Yacht Club at eight. It cruises you past Boardwalk and parks under the bridge in Epcot by England area. You watch the entire show from there and then cruise back to the dock again. It is really a nice way to see it without having to deal with the crowds, getting a spot well before it starts and waiting.  It also is a prime view! You can order wine or cocktails to be ready on board for you ahead of time for a fee.  Soda and water are always provided if I remember correctly.


----------



## Smee

Celebrating our 30th anniversary and looking for 2 spots, March 19 thru and including
March 24.
Anyone have room?!?


----------



## poochie

poochie said:


> Looking to share  Illuminations Cruise for 2 of us celebrating our 35th Wedding Anniversary.  April 12, April 16, April 17th. Anyone have room for 2 more? Also if not Illuminations, trying for Wishes cruises April 11th, April 13th or April 15th.
> 
> Bumping this up. Trip is only 3 weeks away. Still hoping to snag a spot on a fireworks cruise for DH and I.


----------



## Lady Marie

Update:  I have a cruise booked for May 10th, 2015 for Illuminations.  We already have 3 couples from the board and have spots for 4 more people.  Let me know if interested!


----------



## Lisa B.

Hi guys, I have a question I was wondering if someone could help me with.

So when you book a cruise and someone says they are going to join you, when is it customary for them to pay you for their seats? I'm just concerned that I will book one, someone will say they're coming and then they don't show up and I'm stuck paying the amount they were supposed to cover. Do guests coming on your cruise usually pay beforehand and then just meet you at the site of the boat or do groups usually pay together at the end? I'm not sure if anyone has any experience with this but if someone could reply to me that would be great. Thank you!


----------



## wowitszjess

.


----------



## Adam Torres

My partner and I will be celebrating one year on June 20th, and I thought it might be nice to surprise him with a fireworks ("Specialty") cruise.  Does anyone specifically have space for two adults on 6/20?


----------



## wowitszjess

Hi all, I have two spots left on my illuminations cruise on April 30th. Let me know if you're interested by sending me a message


----------



## scrappinmom

Looking for 3 spots on a cruise July 1st thru July 4 - I know it's a long shot. It's my daughters 21st birthday - I already have the dessert party booked for July 1 but I would gladly cancel if I could get us on a cruise. If you have room please let me know! Thank you


----------



## gizzoid

I've done them before but it's been YEARS...like 12-15 so I would love to do it again.


----------



## Mary2e

I'd be interested in a share for 2 people any night June 30-July 4.


----------



## tchk

wowitszjess said:


> Hi all, I have two spots left on my illuminations cruise on April 30th. Let me know if you're interested by sending me a message


Do you still have the 2 spots open?


----------



## cep101

I am looking for two spots on a cruise for May 12th-16th! Please post or message me if you have spots.


----------



## wowitszjess

tchk said:


> Do you still have the 2 spots open?


 
I still have those two spots, message me!!


----------



## cep101

wowitszjess said:


> I still have those two spots, message me!!


I just messaged you!


----------



## KurtC

On the Illuminations cruise, can you see the "screens" on the globe from the boat??  Anyone know that the current cost is?


----------



## Mary2e

I'm still looking for a cruise any time June 27-July 4


----------



## catmom46

*I just booked an Illuminations Cruise for July 11th and have room for 3 more people!* Wow, did that call take a long time, though, almost 50 minutes! But the rep wasn't sure which cruise to book, as there are so many of them. Plus she was really confused about the departure time, size of the boat, and asked for names of everyone in our party (which isn't necessary). At least she was super nice and apologetic, and I got my reservation! 

Our current party is 4 adults and 3 kids (12, 9, and 7).


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

lcjones70 said:


> I GOT IT!!!!    The Breathless Illuminations Cruise  a 1930 mahogany reproduction Chris Craft run-about boat.
> 
> There is a seven guest maximum. We are four adult females and 1 adult male. We have space for *2* more people to share. The cost of the cruise, plus 6.5% tax, is $190.89, divided by 7 = $27.27 per person + tip.
> 
> You must be at the Yacht Beach Marina by 8:30 p.m. and food and/or drink is not permitted on this boat.
> 
> Please e-mail me at lcjones70@my.tupperware.com if you are interested in joining us!
> 
> Thanks
> Laurel[/QUOTE
> Hi Laurel!  In your excitement you forgot to put a date!


----------



## MeridAriel

I assume/hope a park ticket is not required?


----------



## MeridAriel

Nevermind, found the answer (no) .
Now the question-is anyone else looking to cruise November 12th??


----------



## mickeychickie

on what date??


----------



## MeridAriel

Me? On November 12th.


----------



## mickeychickie

Hi Merid - Sorry -I did see that in your post (got trigger-happy too quick lol) I meant for LCjones70


----------



## mickeychickie

Hi All   my daughter and I will be going up for July 4th (very unexpected trip) - would love to join a group - doesn't really matter which one   Thanks!


----------



## CharlestonTraveler

Will anyone happen to want to take a cruise with me and my boyfriend any nights from 9/13-9/17??


----------



## RedNoseMickey

Would love to join a cruise any night from 24 August till 3 September. Solo traveller.


----------



## ecclescake

We're planning to be at Epcot on the 18th September (2 adults) if there's any space in anyone's boat   Have just edited this as I got my dates wrong initially sorry! 

Thanks, Caroline


----------



## kasm

I have an _Illuminations Cruise_ booked for July 12th, 2015 & have 3 spots left, if anyone is interested to share!


----------



## Babydollol

I just booked an Illuminations Cruise for August 7th. We have room for 5 more. Our current party is 2 adults 3 kids (17,9,7) Message me!


----------



## mickeychickie

Hi All   Looking to hop on an Illuminations Cruise January 2nd - there are 4 of uswould love to join a group  Thanks!


----------



## Kirk

Illuminations Cruise booked for Wed July 29, 2015. Have 2 to 4 openings. Give me a shout!


----------



## barbpol

Looking for room for 2 adults on a cruise Oct.24-29, 2015.


----------



## YodasMom

Hi....We're looking for a cruise, either Illuminations and / or Wishes, for 2 adults for these dates: Oct 13, 14, 16, 18, or 19.  If anyone has room, please let me know.


----------



## omegak

Helllo, anyone has room for two adults for Wishes or Illuminations cruise for August 8th?


----------



## gursk

barbpol said:


> Looking for room for 2 adults on a cruise Oct.24-29, 2015.



Hey barbpol, I'm also seeking room for 2 adults around your dates! Any luck? Maybe we should organize?


----------



## barbpol

gursk said:


> Hey barbpol, I'm also seeking room for 2 adults around your dates! Any luck? Maybe we should organize?



Hey gursk, no luck yet. I'll let you know and you can do the same.


----------



## sunshinesisters

barbpol said:


> Looking for room for 2 adults on a cruise Oct.24-29, 2015.





barbpol said:


> Looking for room for 2 adults on a cruise Oct.24-29, 2015.


I might be interested for myself & sister. 2 adults. I have never done this. How much would it be for 2 adults?


----------



## sunshinesisters

Just wondering if you filled your two open spots for the cruise? Would like to join you.


----------



## sunshinesisters

Would love to join a firework cruise October 28 - 31 if you have 2 extra seats! Thanks so much!!


----------



## gursk

No extra seats, sadly. Didn't end up going with cruise. Good luck to all!


----------



## JennT1124

Anyone have space on Nov. 6?  2 adults.


----------



## jessicar82

Anyone have an open spot for 2 any night 1/17-1/22?


----------



## 2Bnºoºt2B

Just checking to see if anyone has space for three adults for Saturday, November 14th ... thanks ...


----------



## windchime

Looking to fill *three* spots? If so, my husband, daughter and I are would like to share the *Illuminations* fireworks cruise with you on *Saturday, March 19 or Sunday, March 20, 2016. *We’ve been to WDW many times and fortunately have had the opportunity to share the Illuminations cruise with wonderful Disney folks on our last few visits. Now we're spoiled as the view under the bridge is beyond compare! Please PM me or post a reply. Thanks so much! Valerie


----------



## gleap003

I will be in WDW from the 5-15 windchime I will have just missed you I'm a party of one if anyone has a spot I would love to do this


----------



## ToniClifford

Would anyone like to share a cruise with my parents and I - 3 adults.  We are in Disney 22 May - 5 June 2016 (Beach Club).  Thought I'd try and be prepared!


----------



## OhioDisneyDad

My wife and I will be at WDW 10/29-11/5 if anyone is looking to share a cruise.  Never done it before.


----------



## MMS1125

I have an Illuminations Cruise reserved for March 1 if anybody is interested!! Right now just a couple (39f/41m) on it but would love to fill it up!!


----------



## gleap003

So close I get there on the 5th


----------



## mickeychickie

MMS1125 said:


> I have an Illuminations Cruise reserved for March 1 if anybody is interested!! Right now just a couple (39f/41m) on it but would love to fill it up!!


MMS I would LOVE to.... just not sure if i will actually be there yet... we are going up 2/25-27 for sure with possibility of extending - will definitely let you know and hopefully you still have room - we did it for my daughter's 21st bday and it was fantastic!!!  Love love loved it


----------



## MMS1125

mickeychickie said:


> MMS I would LOVE to.... just not sure if i will actually be there yet... we are going up 2/25-27 for sure with possibility of extending - will definitely let you know and hopefully you still have room - we did it for my daughter's 21st bday and it was fantastic!!!  Love love loved it



We still have room so keep me posted  Love to have you!!


----------



## MMS1125

Still need 4-6 more for a March 1 Illuminations  The more we get the cheaper it is!!


----------



## MMS1125

I was able to get a cruise for March 2nd this am as that date works better with my plans. Right now we have 5 and would LOVE to have a few more adults if anybody is interested. No park ticket needed for it. Meets at Yacht Club marina at 8pm. Cost will depend on how many people commit!


----------



## cyndilou01

dmermod said:


> I want to try and get a Illumination cruise, but I'm past the 90 day mark.  Should I just forget it, or will they entertain my ressie request.
> 
> Any help will do
> 
> Thanks in adva
> 
> 
> dmermod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try and get a Illumination cruise, but I'm past the 90 day mark.  Should I just forget it, or will they entertain my ressie request.
> 
> Any help will do
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Denis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we will be there April 21 & 22, 2016  looking to share a cruise with other people.. I called and they hace openings both nights when are u going.. there is 4 of us
Click to expand...


----------



## cyndilou01

anyone doing a cruise april 21-22,2016 if so please let me know would love to spiit the cost...4 adults


----------



## gleap003

Anyone have a spot for 1 anytime from the 5-14


----------



## gleap003

gleap003 said:


> Anyone have a spot for 1 anytime from the 5-14


Of March sorry


----------



## sullins5

Delete..


----------



## js

Hi!  We are five adults looking for a group that has room for December 27, December 29, December 30, December 31.
Thank you very much!


----------



## kellyepp1

I've got a group of 4 adults. We're looking for either May 8 or May 11


----------



## Rickytopia

I have booked a cruise for Sun 17th April going from the Beach club, there are only 4 of us so there's 6 spaces available. Please let me know if anyone is interested in joining us. Rick


----------



## vnovabri

kellyepp1 said:


> I've got a group of 4 adults. We're looking for either May 8 or May 11



We are two adults and we would be interested in May 8 cruise if you have booked then and have spots left.


----------



## ghosto hosto

Hi. I would love to join a cruise in August any night from 8-22 to 8-27. Anyone have a spot to share?


----------



## ValerieK

We have an Illuminations cruise booked for Friday November 24.   Let me know if you are interested in sharing, there is only 2 of us.


----------



## sunshinesisters

Anyone have 2 openings for June 23rd - June 26th, my sister and I would love to join you?


----------



## js

js said:


> Hi!  We are four adults looking for a group that has room for December 27, December 29, December 30, December 31.
> Thank you very much!


----------



## toocherie

Anyone have a cruise spot for one person on Nov.4-9 or 13-15?


----------



## KurtC

If I were to book a club level room, would it work to have the IPO book this for us?  Or is it better to still use the method in the first post in order to snag the date that we want?


----------



## bluezy

KurtC said:


> If I were to book a club level room, would it work to have the IPO book this for us?  Or is it better to still use the method in the first post in order to snag the date that we want?



I don't know if the IPO can book this or not - I would assume they can but don't know for sure.  However, unless you're trying to book the cruise for a holiday, I don't think you'll have any trouble doing it yourself if you want to.  Some of the information on the first post is out of date.  Off the top of my head I know that you can book the cruise at 180 days out.  I don't think they are quite as popular/difficult to book as they used to be.  I've booked our cruises less than 180 days out.  One of them we even changed the date two weeks before the cruise and there was still availability every night of our stay.  I also know that there are at least 6 boats and they can bring in a 7th if needed (according to our captain last week).  We've done this cruise twice in the last few years and even in late June (busy time) there has only been 4 or 5 boats being used on the night we cruised.  We really enjoy this cruise and try to do one every few years.


----------



## Belle915

Anyone looking to share an illuminations cruise Sept 21? Dh and I will be in Epcot that day for food and wine and we are celebrating our anniversary. Would like to split the cost


----------



## Jenkins DVC

This is excellent information - thanks! We have stayed at Boardwalk and Beach Club many times and never realized that we were seeing illuminations cruises.  Definitely adding to our next trip!


----------



## Alexsandra

SkyMedik said:


> Hello all -
> 
> Thanks for having this thread. I am looking to join in on an *Illuminations Cruise, September 8th or 10th*. Would prefer room for 4 (3 adults and 1 very mature 15 year old) but will also consider just 2 adults (wife and I).
> 
> Thanks!!


Did you find anyone? Maybe it is too late but We will be there on the 10th and would like to join in? Husband and I.


----------



## Alexsandra

Anyone have spots available on cruise between sept 4th to the 11th for two adults?


----------



## Jess616

ValerieK said:


> We have an Illuminations cruise booked for Friday November 24.   Let me know if you are interested in sharing, there is only 2 of us.


Are you still doing the cruise?  Would you have space for one?  I'd love to join you, if you were interested in having one more.


----------



## js

Hi. Can anyone please let me know where to post for a shared Wishes Cruise. I have five spots for December 28.
Thanks so much!


----------



## OmegaxWk

How are the cruises here? Never been on one


----------



## LEsherick

Anyone doing a pontoon cruise on November 13 or 14th


----------



## kheikens

Hi, I am looking for either and Illuminations or Wishes cruise for Jan 8, 9 , or 10 to share. It would be me and my fiancee.

Thanks!


----------



## MamaLaLa

LEsherick said:


> Anyone doing a pontoon cruise on November 13 or 14th


I would love to do this with my husband for 11/13 but don't have reservations.  Were you able to find someone?


----------



## LEsherick

No sorry


----------



## tinkerpea

Has anyone done a cruise on new years eve? I was wondering if they did them, and roughly how much 
Thanks


----------



## windchime

Looking to fill two spots? If so, my husband and I would like to share the Illuminations fireworks cruise with you any evening from Sunday, April 23 to Saturday, April 29   or   Friday, May 5 to Monday, May 8, 2017. We would prefer Monday, May 8, our last day at WDW, but we're flexible.

We’ve been to WDW many times and fortunately have had the opportunity to share the Illuminations cruise with wonderful Disney folks on our last few visits. Now we're spoiled as the view of the fireworks under the bridge is beyond compare! Please PM me or post a reply. Thanks so much!

Valerie


----------



## snowdrift7

windchime said:


> Looking to fill two spots? If so, my husband and I would like to share the Illuminations fireworks cruise with you any evening from Sunday, April 23 to Saturday, April 29   or   Friday, May 5 to Monday, May 8, 2017. We would prefer Monday, May 8, our last day at WDW, but we're flexible.
> 
> We’ve been to WDW many times and fortunately have had the opportunity to share the Illuminations cruise with wonderful Disney folks on our last few visits. Now we're spoiled as the view of the fireworks under the bridge is beyond compare! Please PM me or post a reply. Thanks so much!
> 
> Valerie



Hi - I just sent you a message.


----------



## windchime

snowdrift7 said:


> Hi - I just sent you a message.



Hi Cyn. I apologize! I tried to reply directly to your email but it didn't go through. I will try again.  YES...my husband and I would love to join your family on Sunday, May 7 for the illuminations Cruise.


----------



## EasternShoreGal

A little Disney Magic...we were fortunate enough to go on one of these during our trip last June and thought you might like the pics.  Taken with my iPhone so not fabulous.


----------



## snowdrift7

Hi - I've reserved an Illuminations Cruise for Sunday, May 7th. We still have spots available for 4 adults - if you're interested in joining us. We love this special cruse - what a great experience if you love Illuminations. I always try to arrange one cruise when we're down at Disney - and always share it with really nice DIS-ers we meet on these boards.  We currently have 6 people - ranging in age from 28-66. If you're interested in joining us, please PM me. If you're not going to be there in May - I hope you have a wonderful vacation and enjoy the cruise - whenever you're there!


----------



## ChloeChipper

Does anyone have room for 2 adults (myself and my grown daughter) during our dates. April 29-May 2. We'd love to join you!


----------



## Euby

If anyone is doing an Illuminations fireworks cruise on April 24th and has space for 1 person, let me know.


----------



## egraciano

windchime said:


> Looking to fill two spots? If so, my husband and I would like to share the Illuminations fireworks cruise with you any evening from Sunday, April 23 to Saturday, April 29   or   Friday, May 5 to Monday, May 8, 2017. We would prefer Monday, May 8, our last day at WDW, but we're flexible.
> 
> We’ve been to WDW many times and fortunately have had the opportunity to share the Illuminations cruise with wonderful Disney folks on our last few visits. Now we're spoiled as the view of the fireworks under the bridge is beyond compare! Please PM me or post a reply. Thanks so much!
> 
> Valerie


Valerie, Have you found someone.  We have space for you and your husband on Thursday April 27.   LEt me know.


----------



## egraciano

ChloeChipper said:


> Does anyone have room for 2 adults (myself and my grown daughter) during our dates. April 29-May 2. We'd love to join you!


We have a boat booked for 5/2 and would like to coordinate to share.  Let me know.


----------



## ChloeChipper

egraciano said:


> We have a boat booked for 5/2 and would like to coordinate to share.  Let me know.



Darn.. that's the night we have our Rivers of Life dinner pkg planned. We have all our fast passes set for that evening already. Wish you had your boat a different night..


----------



## snowdrift7

ChloeChipper said:


> Darn.. that's the night we have our Rivers of Life dinner pkg planned. We have all our fast passes set for that evening already. Wish you had your boat a different night..


Hi - I have a boat booked on Sunday, May 7th and we have space for 4 more adults. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## ChloeChipper

snowdrift7 said:


> Hi - I have a boat booked on Sunday, May 7th and we have space for 4 more adults. Let me know if you're interested.



Our dates are: arriving April 29 and leaving May 3. Wish we could join you. It sounds like so much fun!


----------



## YodasMom

egraciano said:


> We have a boat booked for 5/2 and would like to coordinate to share.  Let me know.



Do you have room for one adult on May 2?


----------



## astronautika

If anyone has room for two on May 13, please let me know! My husband and I would be interested in joining and sharing the cost.

Thanks!


----------



## snj0504

astronautika said:


> If anyone has room for two on May 13, please let me know! My husband and I would be interested in joining and sharing the cost.
> 
> Thanks!



My husband and I will be there May 13th as well! If you find some more people, we'd also love to join.


----------



## Ellen T

Hello,
I'm hoping to join someone's cruise on May 2nd. Egraciano, do you still have room for one? I'm on my own the last couple of days of my trip because my friend goes home before me.


----------



## YodasMom

Ellen T said:


> Hello,
> I'm hoping to join someone's cruise on May 2nd. Egraciano, do you still have room for one? I'm on my own the last couple of days of my trip because my friend goes home before me.



I will also be traveling alone and would still love to join a cruise on May 2!!!


----------



## pvz

I'll be solo the nights of May 2, 8, 9 & 10 and would love to share an Illuminations and/or Wishes cruise on any of those nights.

Peter


----------



## Belle4

Does anyone have a boat to share on June 16 for two adults?


----------



## Ramon

Anyone wants to share a boat or have room for me and my wife on may 26-June 1. It will be great to do it on May 27.


----------



## purplelover88

Looking for a cruise on August 2nd, there will be 2 of us.


----------



## leebee

I am hoping to find someone with space in their boat for 2 adults (my husband and me) for either Illuminations or HEA cruise on July 25 or 26, 2017. The 26th is my birthday so I'm really hoping to do a cruise on one of those two nights! PM me here, or post.


----------



## DontRushMe

Would love to help to help someone out by filling their last two spots! Does anyone have room in their boat for 2 adults on July 6th, 2017 for illuminations?  I know its getting close but cant hurt to try. PM me!


----------



## Eric1374

Anyone have availability for two adults during the last 2 weeks in September? Or does anyone want to go in on a cruise?


----------



## Kirk

Illuminations cruise discontinued? I just called to reserve one and was told by CM they stopped doing them. Sad!


----------



## bluezy

Kirk said:


> Illuminations cruise discontinued? I just called to reserve one and was told by CM they stopped doing them. Sad!



Really?????  That's not good.  What phone number did you call?  I haven't seen any rumors that they were being discontinued!  Keeping my fingers crossed that it was just a misinformed CM.


----------



## Suzymousse

Newbie here, Is there a thread for Happily Ever fireworks cruise also?  If anyone is doing a fw cruise during Sept 5-9 2017 and would like 2 passengers to share the cost, we would love to go.

I called and spoke to someone at wdw and she said it's not a "fireworks cruise" and fireworks are not guaranteed. I said but the wdw website specifically refers to them as "IllumiNations fireworks cruise" and "Happily Ever After fireworks cruise." Any thoughts?


----------



## Suzymousse

Eric1374 said:


> Anyone have availability for two adults during the last 2 weeks in September? Or does anyone want to go in on a cruise?


 
I'd do it in a heartbeat but we're only there Sept 5-9.


----------



## Kirk

bluezy said:


> Really?????  That's not good.  What phone number did you call?  I haven't seen any rumors that they were being discontinued!  Keeping my fingers crossed that it was just a misinformed CM.



407-WDW-PLAY Used Option 6 the first time and was told it was not available. Called back and used option 3 and different CM gave me a little more detail. Their system shows no availability for the rest of the year but no other information either way. Too bad.


----------



## Suzymousse

:


----------



## Suzymousse

:


----------



## Suzymousse

several of those cms I spoke with said they're new, I just wish they'd all be on the same page with the info they provide.


----------



## Kirk

System was apparently messed up yesterday. I called back this morning and booked without problem. I'll have some room so will open it up to a couple or 4.

*IllumiNations Cruise   August 8th we will have room for 2-4 more. PM me.

*


----------



## bluezy

Kirk said:


> System was apparently messed up yesterday. I called back this morning and booked without problem. I'll have some room so will open it up to a couple or 4.
> 
> *IllumiNations Cruise   August 8th we will have room for 2-4 more. PM me.
> *



Whew!!!  Glad it was just a system error!  Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

I'll be doing a solo trip October 8-11 and December 8-12 if anyone has room for one more!


----------



## Christian G

Doing a trip 17-20 Jan 2018 with my wife. 
Looking to join a group/create a group for an illumination cruise


----------



## Wendie

Is this thread for sharing only with solo/couples? No kids allowed?


----------



## Christian G

Not sure. There is another thread elsewhere that is a little more active. I posted in both to get people in both groups


----------



## Wubar

If anyone has space for 3 (2 adults, 1 toddler), I would be interested in either Sunday Jan 14, 2018, or Wednesday, Jan 17th. let me know!  

Thanks!


----------



## OhioDisneyDad

Planning on booking a cruise for either 10/11, 10/12 or 10/13 (booking window opens 4/14).  Will be me, my wife, DD18 and DS21.  Looking to share the cruise with others (kids are fine - my wife says I'm her 3rd child).  If you're interested PM me.  We've been to WDW many times so we're flexible on the date.  Thanks!


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Hi all,

A couple of questions;
- Is the phone details (options etc.) correct in the first post? I'm planning on trying to get one for NYE this year, and want to be on the ball with it.
- Does anyone know if they do a later cruise on NYE for the midnight fireworks?


----------



## mickeychickie

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A couple of questions;
> - Is the phone details (options etc.) correct in the first post? I'm planning on trying to get one for NYE this year, and want to be on the ball with it.
> - Does anyone know if they do a later cruise on NYE for the midnight fireworks?



Hi and yes the phone details are correct - (not sure if you got your question already answered).. and not sure about the timing of it - you may want to ask, though - and if then did, the pricing of it may be higher than it usually is due to it being extended past an hour to include the NYE fireworks.... also, the other thing to keep in mind is that since you do have to take it from Yacht & Beach Club, that is where you go back to, and there is no way of getting back to the park once you return to the dock... so if you're not staying there, you will be stranded with trying to find a way back to either your resort or the parking lot (happened to us).  Best of luck!


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

mickeychickie said:


> Hi and yes the phone details are correct - (not sure if you got your question already answered).. and not sure about the timing of it - you may want to ask, though - and if then did, the pricing of it may be higher than it usually is due to it being extended past an hour to include the NYE fireworks.... also, the other thing to keep in mind is that since you do have to take it from Yacht & Beach Club, that is where you go back to, and there is no way of getting back to the park once you return to the dock... so if you're not staying there, you will be stranded with trying to find a way back to either your resort or the parking lot (happened to us).  Best of luck!


Hi, thanks for your response! I did email Disney a while back and they wouldn't tell me timings or pricing. I may have to ring them at some point. I do know the booking date though. I am staying at the Dolphin that night, so only a walk back. The other family in our party isn't though, so thanks for pointing out the issue with getting back to the parking lot. How did you get back? Would you recommend the illuminations cruise? Was it worth the money in your opinion?


----------



## bluezy

mickeychickie said:


> Hi and yes the phone details are correct - (not sure if you got your question already answered).. and not sure about the timing of it - you may want to ask, though - and if then did, the pricing of it may be higher than it usually is due to it being extended past an hour to include the NYE fireworks.... also, the other thing to keep in mind is that since you do have to take it from Yacht & Beach Club, that is where you go back to, and there is no way of getting back to the park once you return to the dock... so if you're not staying there, you will be stranded with trying to find a way back to either your resort or the parking lot (happened to us).  Best of luck!



Were you stranded after the standard Illuminations cruise or a NYE one?  How did you end up getting where you needed to go?  We've done a few Illuminations cruises and simply took a bus from Yacht Club to DTD/DS or to a park that was still open and then took a bus to our resort.  There were also taxi's available and waiting at Yacht Club.  Now Lyft, Uber, and Minnie Vans would also be available for transportation.  Disney is usually very good at making sure no one is stranded somewhere.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I guess not many people sharing boats lately. I was interested for August lol


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

It's far in advance but if anyone is doing one September 22-25 or November 27-Dec 1, I'd love to join!


----------



## mickeychickie

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Hi, thanks for your response! I did email Disney a while back and they wouldn't tell me timings or pricing. I may have to ring them at some point. I do know the booking date though. I am staying at the Dolphin that night, so only a walk back. The other family in our party isn't though, so thanks for pointing out the issue with getting back to the parking lot. How did you get back? Would you recommend the illuminations cruise? Was it worth the money in your opinion?



Hi!  Sorry for the late reply - got caught up with other things and forgot to check on this site lol.  To answer your question, that night was quite the night for us - unforgettable with all the antics that went on due to now knowing, but definitely worth repeating and now we have something to look back at and laugh and remember fondly   We ended up taking a resort bus back to the park, then switching onto our resort bus - all this with 2 boxes of leftover pizza, 1 bottle of wine and the cake with the special 3d chocolate topper I ordered, plus balloons!   I would definitely recommend it to anyone - it will spoil you in the way you watch the fireworks forever lol.  It was definitely worth it! One more thing to keep in mind - you have to be at the YBC dock by 8:00pm to check in, so plan on either being at EPCOT that day if you are going to visit a park for easy access   Hope this helped!


----------



## mickeychickie

bluezy said:


> Were you stranded after the standard Illuminations cruise or a NYE one?  How did you end up getting where you needed to go?  We've done a few Illuminations cruises and simply took a bus from Yacht Club to DTD/DS or to a park that was still open and then took a bus to our resort.  There were also taxi's available and waiting at Yacht Club.  Now Lyft, Uber, and Minnie Vans would also be available for transportation.  Disney is usually very good at making sure no one is stranded somewhere.



Hi!  And stranded in the sense that we didn't realize that would happen - I assumed we could just take the little boat back to EPCOT and take the bus from there - didn't plan for that "extra" trip with all of the stuff to carry lol.  Now, with a little knowledge and a lot more options we know better .  But I would so do it again in a hearbeat!  In fact, I'm actually looking for the next opportunity to get on one


----------



## Jules1508

Looking to share an *ILLUMINATIONS CRUISE any time between 3 Feb -12 Feb. We are a party of 3 well behaved adults  *


----------



## jdpk

I just dropped the 10 person/boat Illuminations Cruise for Saturday 9/15 if anyone is looking for that night.


----------



## pit303

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Hi, thanks for your response! I did email Disney a while back and they wouldn't tell me timings or pricing. I may have to ring them at some point. I do know the booking date though. I am staying at the Dolphin that night, so only a walk back. The other family in our party isn't though, so thanks for pointing out the issue with getting back to the parking lot. How did you get back? Would you recommend the illuminations cruise? Was it worth the money in your opinion?





WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Hi, thanks for your response! I did email Disney a while back and they wouldn't tell me timings or pricing. I may have to ring them at some point. I do know the booking date though. I am staying at the Dolphin that night, so only a walk back. The other family in our party isn't though, so thanks for pointing out the issue with getting back to the parking lot. How did you get back? Would you recommend the illuminations cruise? Was it worth the money in your opinion?


Hi were you able to book a NYE cruise? I am looking to also book or share a boat. There would be four adults and we are also staying at The Dolphin. My husband and I did this for NYE 6 years ago and loved it we now would like to treat our daughter and future son in law.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

pit303 said:


> Hi were you able to book a NYE cruise? I am looking to also book or share a boat. There would be four adults and we are also staying at The Dolphin. My husband and I did this for NYE 6 years ago and loved it we now would like to treat our daughter and future son in law.


Yes, I rang the recreation team months ago and managed to book it :-D Only by chance, the first CM had no idea what I was on about, the second gave me a very inaccurate price but said they weren't open for bookings yet, finally got the NYE fireworks cruise booked on my third attempt. May be worth giving them a call and checking if they have any still available. Glad to hear you loved it the last time you did it; I can't wait for it this time!


----------



## Jules1508

Jules1508 said:


> Looking to share an *ILLUMINATIONS CRUISE any time between 3 Feb -12 Feb. We are a party of 3 well behaved adults  *


 Make that four well behaved adults!


----------



## mickeychickie

Don't forget to check the Magic Kingdom Fireworks cruises also - we just did that one and it was fantastic!  Even a little longer than the Iluminations Cruises AND you get the added bonus of watching the water parade up front and personal   Highly recommended, and also more of them available because they leave out of 3 different docks within the Seven Seas Lagoon


----------



## Anc96

My fiance and I are going to be in Disney World from Sept 22nd to Oct 5th.. we'd love to share a cruise, any cruise, if possible. We'd especially love to see one of the last Illumination cruises. Please pm me if there's anyone out there that has room to share. And if there's somewhere else I could post, please lmk.
Thanks
Anc96


----------



## Anc96

There doesn't seem to be much traffic in this thread so I hope people still share cruises. I posted above trying to find someone that might have room to share, but I decided I might have better luck booking my own and finding people who want to share..
So the date is* Sept 24th (Tuesday) for Illuminations*. We are open to* 6 people*. We would prefer all adults, but well behaved later aged teens would be ok.
We are still open to sharing someone elses cruise (and willing to do both an Illuminations and any Magic Kingdom one)... within the dates of Sept 22- Oct 5th.
Please post here or PM me. 
Also, if there's a better place to post this, please lmk.
Anc96


----------



## precious pixie

I’d love to join a group. I’ll be going solo staying at WL from 9/15-9/18


----------



## sasha's goofy

Anc96 said:


> There doesn't seem to be much traffic in this thread so I hope people still share cruises. I posted above trying to find someone that might have room to share, but I decided I might have better luck booking my own and finding people who want to share..
> So the date is* Sept 24th (Tuesday) for Illuminations*. We are open to* 6 people*. We would prefer all adults, but well behaved later aged teens would be ok.
> We are still open to sharing someone elses cruise (and willing to do both an Illuminations and any Magic Kingdom one)... within the dates of Sept 22- Oct 5th.
> Please post here or PM me.
> Also, if there's a better place to post this, please lmk.
> Anc96


Hi Anc96, if you happen to end up having one spot open on your illuminations cruise 9/24 I would love to join in.  
thanks Kim


----------



## Anc96

sasha's goofy said:


> Hi Anc96, if you happen to end up having one spot open on your illuminations cruise 9/24 I would love to join in.
> thanks Kim


I'm sorry Kim, we're filled. But I'll keep you in mind if there are any cancellatons.

Anc96


----------



## kanga5roos

Does anyone have 2 empty spots to fill on a cruise on either 2/28 or 2/29 by any chance? We’d love to fill them if you do!


----------



## enchantedpixiedust

Trying to find a cruise for 4 the June 2-7th.


----------



## mickeychickie

these were the best!  I did 2 - one for my daughter's 21st birthday out of Beach Club for EPCOT fireworks and the other a surprise 50th birthday for my best friend out of Ft. Wilderness for Magic Kingdom Fireworks - both were fantastic!  Hoping to do it again soon!


----------



## Jelyamorw

Got it, thanks


----------



## disneywildcat

Does anyone have 2 empty spots on their Illuminations cruise for 1/19 or 1/20?


----------



## disneywildcat

williejs said:


> Greetings.  My boyfriend and I will be at WDW on March 4th, 5th, 6th, 9th, and 10th and would love to do an Illuminations Specialty Cruise, however I did not plan far enough in advance to make this possible.
> 
> We are both in our mid-40's.  We would not be a pest or problem.  Other than a few "oohhhs and aahhhhs" you wouldn't hear a peep from us.  We'd come with cash and big smiles.  Could you share a place on your boat with two midwest folks, who just want to do something "special" and away from the crowds?
> 
> Thanks for considering us.


----------



## disneywildcat

Does anyone have 2 empty spots on an Illuminations Cruise for 3/10?  We would love to join, if so!


----------

